# Alerta en el inmobiliario: el precio de la vivienda a punto de derrumbarse



## Proto (25 Jul 2022)

Alerta en el inmobiliario: el precio de la vivienda a punto de derrumbarse


La evolución del sector inmobiliario empieza a alertar a los inversores. Y es que se prevén las primeras caídas de precios importantes.




clubinfluencers.com







Los próximos meses, especialmente los últimos del año, van a poner a prueba esa máxima de que *‘el ladrillo siempre sube’*. Y es que en la lejanía aparecen los primeros nubarrones que pueden contraer el precio de la vivienda. Especialmente, por causa de la demanda. Por un lado, porque *el crédito inmobiliario se está empezando a secar* a medida que la banca cierra el grifo. Por otro lado, porque las peticiones de crédito para ese cometido se irán reduciendo. Por último, porque el exceso de ahorro a consecuencia de la pandemia se ha volatilizado.

La peor noticia para los inversores, desde los más grandes a los particulares, es que esa ralentización se presenta desde muchas aristas. De hecho, la práctica totalidad de los datos que se proporcionan en el sector apuntan a ello. Empiece por la pérdida de muelle de la demanda. Así, esta misma semana el *Banco de España* constataba que los bancos *habían empezado a restringir las peticiones de créditos* para comprar viviendas. “Los criterios de concesión de créditos a los hogares para adquisición de vivienda se habrían *endurecido* durante el segundo trimestre de 2022”, señala el organismo.

Esa circunstancia implica que menos consumidores hayan podido acceder al mercado, lo que restringe la demanda. “Las condiciones generales aplicadas en estos préstamos se habrían endurecido entre abril y junio (…) Habría crecido el porcentaje de peticiones de fondos rechazadas”, señala un informe reciente del Banco de España. ¿Cuál ha sido el resultado de esta restricción del crédito? Una ralentización en el crecimiento del precio de la vivienda en España. *De hecho, en mayo creció hasta tres veces menos que lo que lo hacía en enero, un 3,8% frente a un 10,2%*, según los datos del *Consejo General del Notariado*.



*LA RALENTIZACIÓN EN EL AUMENTO DE LOS PRECIOS*
Además, si se compara con el crecimiento interanual de los últimos años, *ese 3,8%, es el más bajo de los últimos 12 meses en el sector inmobiliario*. Aun así es positivo, lo que quiere decir que los precios siguen al alza. Aunque es probable que no por mucho más tiempo. Y es que el impulsor de los precios hasta ahora era *el aumento de las solicitudes de crédito para adquirir vivienda*. Así, si bien los bancos han endurecido las condiciones, y han denegado muchas, el interés de compra ha seguido en aumento. Eso por sí solo ha ayudado a mantener los precios al alza.





> *BANCO DE ESPAÑA: «LA DEMANDA SE REDUCIRÁ CONSIDERABLEMENTE, ROMPIENDO LA TENDENCIA ASCENDENTE QUE VENÍA REGISTRÁNDOSE EN ESTE SEGMENTO DESDE EL SEGUNDO TRIMESTRE DE 2021»*




“De acuerdo con la percepción de las entidades financieras, *la demanda de fondos para la adquisición de vivienda habría seguido creciendo entre abril y junio*, si bien de forma más moderada que en los trimestres previos” constata el BdE. “Esta evolución sería consecuencia, según las entidades bancarias, de la positiva situación del mercado de la vivienda y del impacto favorable asociado al bajo nivel de los tipos de interés, que, como se ha mencionado antes, en algunos casos aún no habrían recogido el incremento de los tipos de referencia de estos créditos”, concluye el supervisor.

Pero esos factores están en pleno retroceso. Así, a medida que el aumento de precios en la vivienda se siga frenando, la atracción será menor. Al final, el mercado inmobiliario no dista de otros financieros (y/o especulativos) en los que fuertes incrementos en el precio de los activos atraen a muchos inversores. Y de momento ya se ha constatado que se está ralentizando. En segundo lugar, los tipos de interés ya han subido, con *el euríbor en el 1% y el Banco Central Europeo a las puertas de subirlos oficialmente*, lo que desincentiva a muchos compradores.



*LA BANCA PREVÉ UNA FUERTE CAÍDA DE LA DEMANDA DE CRÉDITO INMOBILIARIO*
En los últimos meses, la cada vez más previsible subida de tipos llevó a los compradores *a solicitar sus hipotecas a contrarreloj* para intentar conseguir un interés lo más barato posible. Ese factor, que está detrás de la mayor demanda de créditos, se está diluyendo, ya que los tipos están subiendo al nivel que se estimaba para finales del 2022. Aunque todavía puede seguir teniendo algo de recorrido —ya que *se esperan más subidas a lo largo de 2023*—, parece que difícilmente adquirirá la explosividad de los meses anteriores.

Al final, la suma de todos esos factores afectará a esa demanda de créditos. También, obviamente, a la de viviendas, lo que reducirá por si solo el precio. De hecho, el propio BdE alerta en su informe de que *“la demanda se reducirá considerablemente, rompiendo la tendencia ascendente que venía registrándose en este segmento desde el segundo trimestre de 2021”*. Por último, los propios bancos tienen la intención de seguir limitando los créditos que ofrecen. “Para el tercer trimestre del año, las entidades financieras anticipan que los criterios de concesión de préstamos para adquisición de vivienda *se volverán a endurecer*”, advierten desde el BdE.








Los visados de obra nueva crecen al ritmo de 2009.


La suma de ambos factores, un volumen menor de peticiones de crédito y más restricciones al mismo, reducirá considerablemente la demanda en el sector inmobiliario. Mientras, la otra fuerza del mercado, la oferta de viviendas, también parece que empuja hacía una caída del precio próximamente. En primer lugar, porque *el aumento del interés por la vivienda en los últimos meses ha ayudado a colocar cada vez más viviendas con el cartel de: “Se vende”*. Y no solo porque hay más construcción, sino también porque se está desviando oferta desde los alquileres, tanto por el miedo a algunas decisiones políticas de restricción de precios como por el valor que están alcanzando muchas de ellas.



*LA OFERTA TAMBIÉN ATACA AL MERCADO INMOBILIARIO*
En cuanto al primer punto, el número de viviendas en construcción, se está llegando a niveles no vistos desde hace más de una década. De hecho, los visados de dirección de obra nueva, que pueden ser viviendas terminadas en un plazo de uno a dos años, *cerraron 2021 en 108.318 unidades, marcando su nivel más alto desde 2009*, según los datos del Ministerio de Transportes, Movilidad y Agenda Urbana. Por si fuera poco, los datos actualizados al primer trimestre de 2022 señalan *un crecimiento cercano al 20%*, respecto al del año pasado. Muchas de esas viviendas llegarán en plena contracción de la demanda.

Por otro lado, aunque menos fácil de medir, es el trasvase desde el alquiler a la venta. En algunos mercados como *Madrid, Barcelona, Alicante o las regiones de Canarias y Baleares, la reducción de la oferta de vivienda disponible para alquiler es del 30% o 40% interanual*. En principio, detrás de esa caída está de nuevo el fenómeno del alquiler vacacional, ya que son enclaves proclives al turismo, pero también una parte ha podido ir al mercado de compraventa. Al fin y al cabo, esos mismos centros geográficos han visto como aumentaba dramáticamente el precio del metro cuadrado.

En definitiva, el mercado inmobiliario parece que poco a poco se acerca a su invierno. Una sensación que también se tiene con la economía española. De hecho, ambos están muy relacionados, hasta el punto de que un traspiés de uno puede hundir todavía más al otro. Aunque para ello todavía hay que esperar algunos meses, para entonces se volverá a poner a prueba eso de que el ‘ladrillo siempre sube’


----------



## Alberto1989 (25 Jul 2022)

La mayoría de propiedades en España hoy las tienen funcionarios y jubilados.

Si no venden hoy por 300 mil, la ponen mañana por 310 mil.

El mercado de oferta y demanda se la suda porque van con anfetas de la impresora y del socialismo.


----------



## Proto (25 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> La mayoría de propiedades en España hoy las tienen funcionarios y jubilados.
> 
> Si no venden hoy por 300 mil, la ponen mañana por 310 mil.
> 
> El mercado de oferta y demanda se la suda porque van con anfetas de la impresora y del socialismo.



Ya está subiendo el euribor como un cohete, los pepitos lo van a pasar mal, incluido los funcis...y langostos. Así que menos humos, que las van a pasar putas. Falta que suba el paro en este cócktel.


----------



## Alberto1989 (25 Jul 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Ya está subiendo el euribor como un cohete, los pepitos lo van a pasar mal, incluido los funcis...y langostos. Así que menos humos, que las van a pasar putas. Falta que suba el paro en este cócktel.



Funcis y Jubiletas tienen las propiedadas compradas, pagadas, y amortizadas, hace más de 30 años. 

Que suba lo que quiera todo, mientras tengan el estado repartiendo pasta, y actualizandole la paguita, como si se muere de hambre el resto del pais.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (25 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Funcis y Jubiletas tienen las propiedadas compradas, pagadas, y amortizadas, hace más de 30 años.
> 
> Que suba lo que quiera todo, mientras tengan el estado repartiendo pasta, y actualizandole la paguita, como si se muere de hambre el resto del pais.



las langostas españolas tan contentas, son las langostas más privilegiadas del mundo entero:









PENSIONES: Hezpaña, puesto 7º MUNDIAL en PENSIONES +ALTAS JAJAJA queremoh pensioneh diggnah


Hezpaña con un puesto 33º en PIB per capita segun el Banco Mundial en 2021, resulta que ocupa el 7º lugar en pensiones mas altas del mundo, muy por delante de paises como Alemania, Gran Bretaña, Irlanda o Suecia, paises que triplican o cuatriplican los sueldos de Hezpaña y que van por delante 50...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## matajuesas (25 Jul 2022)

siempre con la misma mierda y al final pisos paco por 300k y chaletes con piscina por 500k


----------



## Mission (25 Jul 2022)

Lo único que baja en este País es el poder adquisitivo.


----------



## aventurero artritico (25 Jul 2022)

burbuja nunca defrauda,

vamos que los pisos seguirán subiendo de precio o se mantendrán porque han pegado un subidón...


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (25 Jul 2022)

Los Tapayoguristas, otro año más a acumular tapas, con la esperanza que esta vez les sirvan.


----------



## sashimi (25 Jul 2022)

Van a bajar porque no es lo mismo pedir dinero al 1% que al 3%. Al 3% empiezan a dejar de salir los números. Pero vamos tampoco espero ninguna locura de bajadas


----------



## guindos (25 Jul 2022)

Bajará seguro, pero me temo que no tanto como algunos esperan por este foro. Sobre todo en grandes ciudades o zonas “premium”. 
Que baje en la España vaciada si que es posible, pero desgraciadamente debo decirles que no verán áticos en la Castrllana a 100.000€


----------



## vic252525 (25 Jul 2022)

ya tengo 20 € preparados para comprar 4 aticos


----------



## Guillotin (25 Jul 2022)

Lo de siempre hay zonas y zonas, que si los bancos, bla, bla ,bla....
Lo que se puede observar últimamente es a los herederos del piso Paco deshaciéndose de la herencia en cuanto la reciben, en especial si son dos o tres hermanos a repartir.


----------



## Guillotin (25 Jul 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Los Tapayoguristas, otro año más a acumular tapas, con la esperanza que esta vez les sirvan.



Aquí mis tapas preparadas y dispuestas a salir al libre mercado de la oferta y la demanda.

Las conservo como oro en paño.


----------



## LangostaPaco (25 Jul 2022)

Por fin me podré comprar mi piso a precio de ganga, jaque mate burbujos


Proto dijo:


> Alerta en el inmobiliario: el precio de la vivienda a punto de derrumbarse
> 
> 
> La evolución del sector inmobiliario empieza a alertar a los inversores. Y es que se prevén las primeras caídas de precios importantes.
> ...


----------



## Karel (25 Jul 2022)

Proto dijo:


> cerraron 2021 en 108.318 unidades, marcando su nivel más alto desde 2009



Esta me gusta especialmente..... Ponemos un poco de perspectiva:

*Los visados de obra de viviendas superaron los 915.000 en 2006, un 11,9% más que en 2005.*





__





Los visados de obra de viviendas superaron los 915.000 en 2006, un 11,9% más que en 2005 | elmundo.es


Los visados de obra de viviendas superaron los 915.000 en 2006, un 11,9% más que en 2005 Los visados de obra alcanzaron las 915.745 unidades en 2006, lo que supone un 11,9% más que en 2005, cuando se visaron 818.573 viviendas. Datos obtenidos de la última revisión de los datos realizada por el...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## trukutruku (25 Jul 2022)

guindos dijo:


> Bajará seguro, pero me temo que no tanto como algunos esperan por este foro. Sobre todo en grandes ciudades o zonas “premium”.
> Que baje en la España vaciada si que es posible, pero desgraciadamente debo decirles que no verán áticos en la Castrllana a 100.000€



Que ilusos sois.

Algunos seguis pensando que lo que viene no es para tanto. Os tragais todo lo que os cuentan de la tv.

Es tanta ingenuidad que me dan ganas de potaros encima.


----------



## toroloco (25 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> La mayoría de propiedades en España hoy las tienen funcionarios y jubilados.
> 
> Si no venden hoy por 300 mil, la ponen mañana por 310 mil.
> 
> El mercado de oferta y demanda se la suda porque van con anfetas de la impresora y del socialismo.



ya los van vendiendo sus herederos.

españa es un pais de viejos


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (25 Jul 2022)

Es de primero de burbuja el tener claro que la oferta y demanda en el sector inmobiliario está manipulada hasta el extremo con el beneplácito del gobierno. Antes de bajarlos de precio rescatamos todos a quien haga falta o metemos a 10 millones de inmigrantes más, con tal de que bancos, grandes tenedores (particulares o fondos) y estados sigan ganando pasta. Y esto es porque estos grandes grandes grupos EN REALIDAD SON EL MISMO.

En zonas alejadas habrá bajada, seguro vamos, pero en ciudades con un mínimo de interés ni hablar.

Aquí estamos todos para hacer ricos a unos cuantos aunque nuestras familias acaben viviendo en la miseria y comiendo insectos o el país lleno de extranjeros que traigan más problemas que beneficios.

Ya da todo igual.

No votéis mas


----------



## faraico (25 Jul 2022)

Hilo cíclico


----------



## KUTRONIO (25 Jul 2022)

108.318 casas en contrucción, ¡Qué lejos de aquellas 400.000 que se construian en los años 80 con el régimen del 78 en plena juventud!


----------



## reset (25 Jul 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> ya los van vendiendo sus herederos.
> 
> españa es un pais de viejos



Ese es el punto. 

La mentalidad acaparadora y egoísta de toda una generación que además es la que más población tiene en la pirámide demográfica va a hacer que todo su " tesoro" no salga al mercado hasta que ellos palmen. 

Pero no va a ser ya. Aún faltan unos años.

Limitar las libertades no me parece lo ideal, pero que una generación tenga secuestradas y sin dejar levantar cabeza a las siguientes por pura avaricia me parece una aberración.


----------



## KUTRONIO (25 Jul 2022)

Supongo que la bajada de los próximos dos o tres años compensará las subidas del último lustro 

La vivienda en España está infladisima y tiene que bajar, o poco a poco o de golpe pero bajar va a bajar. Un pais donde menos de 5.000.000 tienen suledos por encima de los 30.000 brutas


----------



## NS 4 (25 Jul 2022)

Bueno, eso pasa cuando educas a la poblacion para el tener y no para el ser mejor persona...

Que otro final se puede esperar...no les sacas el ladrillo de la cabeza y el espiritu especulativo que conlleva...ni a palos.

Los hijosdalgos...el ventajismo sin jincarla, sigue muy enraizado en el genoma del españolito medio.


----------



## KUTRONIO (25 Jul 2022)

reset dijo:


> Ese es el punto.
> 
> La mentalidad acaparadora y egoísta de toda una generación que además es la que más población tiene en la pirámide demográfica va a hacer que todo su " tesoro" no salga al mercado hasta que ellos palmen.
> 
> ...



¡Envidioso! ¿Y qué propones? ¿Robarles a la puta cara?


----------



## Bobesponjista (25 Jul 2022)

En el 2024 se viene lo interesante, empieza lo interesante


----------



## Michael_Knight (25 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> La mayoría de propiedades en España hoy las tienen funcionarios y jubilados.
> 
> Si no venden hoy por 300 mil, la ponen mañana por 310 mil.
> 
> El mercado de oferta y demanda se la suda porque van con anfetas de la impresora y del socialismo.



Por eso el precio no se va a "derrumbar" como reza el apocalíptico titular de la noticia, pasará como en la anterior crisis de 2007 y la caída de precios tardará muchos años en llegar a mínimos. Eso si es que no se cumple la profecía y en octubre salta todo por los aires, claro, que tampoco lo descarto.


----------



## CaraCortada (25 Jul 2022)

Si no lo vendo lo alquilo y tal


----------



## reset (25 Jul 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> ¡Envidioso! ¿Y qué propones? ¿Robarles a la puta cara?



¿Envidioso? Si me conocieras en persona no hubieses escrito eso jejeje. 

A veces pienso que en vez de ayudar a la gente es más fácil aprovecharse de ella, como hacen casi todos, y además genera menos problemas.


----------



## spitfire (25 Jul 2022)

Tengo claro que viene una restricción del crédito y de la demanda, mas subida de tipos. La cuestión es ¿cuánto va a bajar?
Además de esto, en los casos de Italia y España, los números macro son muy preocupantes y nadie sabe cómo va a evolucionar el euro y el problema de la deuda pública.

La bajada de precios de la vivienda es un hecho constatado a partor de finales del 2022


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (25 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Funcis y Jubiletas tienen las propiedadas compradas, pagadas, y amortizadas, hace más de 30 años.
> 
> Que suba lo que quiera todo, mientras tengan el estado repartiendo pasta, y actualizandole la paguita, como si se muere de hambre el resto del pais.



Los parásitos viven en otra realidad


----------



## Oso Amoroso (25 Jul 2022)

En las grandes ciudades aguantaran, no subiran ni bajaran, en el resto la cosa se va a poner dificil. En EEUU ya hay algunos datos de que la cosa se esta empezando a poner dificil en algunas zonas. Teniendo en cuenta que queda todavia por afrontar la recesion despues del verano y varias subidas de tipos de momento la cosa ni ha empezado por estos lares.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (25 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> La mayoría de propiedades en España hoy las tienen funcionarios y jubilados.
> 
> Si no venden hoy por 300 mil, la ponen mañana por 310 mil.
> 
> El mercado de oferta y demanda se la suda porque van con anfetas de la impresora y del socialismo.



La dictadura del funcionariado charocratico y langostero parasito no se ceba sola


----------



## algala (25 Jul 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Ya está subiendo el euribor como un cohete, los pepitos lo van a pasar mal, incluido los funcis...y langostos. Así que menos humos, que las van a pasar putas. Falta que suba el paro en este cócktel.



Funci con hipoteca a tipo fijo del 1% manda. Siga llorando.


----------



## espantapájaros (25 Jul 2022)

Vamos a partir de que el precio de un bien es la intersección entre la oferta y la demanda.

La oferta es baja en zonas donde hay demanda y no se espera que aumente mucho (poca construcción etc)

La demanda va a seguir siendo alta o aumentar, aunque el poder adquisitivo se está reduciendo y se podrá ofrecer menos dinero por esos pisos en oferta.

Aun así, teniendo en cuenta que la demanda es muy muy superior, todavía queda tiempo para que el poder adquisitivo baje tan generalizadamente que haga bajar los precios.


----------



## LordEntrophy (25 Jul 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Lo de siempre hay zonas y zonas, que si los bancos, bla, bla ,bla....
> Lo que se puede observar últimamente es a los herederos del piso Paco deshaciéndose de la herencia en cuanto la reciben, en especial si son dos o tres hermanos a repartir.



La subida de cuotas de la "comunidad bien" proceresca con solo calefacción central, portero pre-langosto, y portal Paco, en este escenario de inflación, se va a hacer insostenible para la gran mayoría de los herederos.

Antes siempre había algún heredero que quería sacar más dinero y hacia que pusieran un precio mayor y absurdo al pisazo grande y a reformar con buldozer. Ahora todos querrán desembarazarse del piso muerto cuanto antes.


----------



## KUTRONIO (25 Jul 2022)

reset dijo:


> ¿Envidioso? *Si me conocieras en persona no hubieses escrito eso jejeje.*
> 
> A veces pienso que en vez de ayudar a la gente es más fácil aprovecharse de ella, como hacen casi todos, y además genera menos problemas.



Conozco lo que escribes por lo tanto lo que piensas

Y sí, si la gente supiera loq ue realmente valen las cosas, no habría tanto mercedes o BMW por las calles

De todos modos muchso no se merecen que les ayuden, se lo han ganado a pulso


----------



## bambum (25 Jul 2022)

Pues lo que deciamos. Las matemáticas son muy pesadas..


----------



## remosinganas (25 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> La mayoría de propiedades en España hoy las tienen funcionarios y jubilados.
> 
> Si no venden hoy por 300 mil, la ponen mañana por 310 mil.
> 
> El mercado de oferta y demanda se la suda porque van con anfetas de la impresora y del socialismo.



el problema es que esos 310 mil no te los va a dar el banco, y el que tiene ese dinero en cash, no se va a comprar el piso langosto de los 70 , pudiendose comprar un chalette independiente con piscina propia..


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (25 Jul 2022)

Crece la demanda para comprar una segunda vivienda – Fotocasa Life


El interés por comprar una segunda vivienda como segunda residencia o para alquilar aumenta hasta máximos históricos




www.fotocasa.es


----------



## Sportacus (25 Jul 2022)

¿A cómo está el kilo de ladrillo en Marina D'Horror?, pues eso. Esta zona es cómo el precio-patrón burbujil.


----------



## usuario baneado (25 Jul 2022)

Si ya se disparaban los precios del alquiler con intereses al 0% al no pider hipotecarse con salarios mierder,ahorros mierder e inestabilidad laboral.


----------



## Octubrista (25 Jul 2022)

Va a bajar el precio, pero si sumamos la inflación no se van a ver descensos en su expresión en euros.

Con la inflación, una vivienda que se anuncia hoy a 300.000€, tiene el valor de 250.000€ de hace 3 o 4 años 

Con inflación del 10% anual, y posiblemente mantenida entre 5%-10%, los próximos dos o tres años, no veremos grandes descensos.

Pero sin duda, la subida de tipos hará más difícil el acceso al crédito, y a los rentistas les resultará menos atractivo comprar para alquilar, porque volverán los depósitos al estilo Gasol y Cristiano Ronaldo.

Ahora mismo, como me contaba un conocido que se dedica al tema inmobiliario (más de oficinas y locales industriales y logística), hay muchos que comprar viviendas para alquilar, y haciendo cuentas, ve que el retorno de la compra, rehabilitación, y puesta en alquiler, es ridículo (y lleno de riesgos, como que no paguen, y eso en personas con pruebas de solvencia).

Me decía que cualquier acción tipo INDITEX bien comprada, da más retorno, y sólo debes hacer unos "clicks" (textual), y no le falta razón (aunque sea matizable).


----------



## Sinmiedoanada (25 Jul 2022)

Se venderá barato los pisos que se heredan a repartir entre 4 hermanos y se lo quieren quitar de encima para coger cada uno lo suyo. Los que esperaís que Aniceto buen langosto mejor rentista ponga a la venta sus pisos o baje 10 Euros la cuota a su inquilino esperad sentados. Antes le prende fuego.


----------



## pepeluismi (25 Jul 2022)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> En las grandes ciudades aguantaran, no subiran ni bajaran, en el resto la cosa se va a poner dificil. En EEUU ya hay algunos datos de que la cosa se esta empezando a poner dificil en algunas zonas. Teniendo en cuenta que queda todavia por afrontar la recesion despues del verano y varias subidas de tipos de momento la cosa ni ha empezado por estos lares.



Esto es España en las grandes ciudades va a caer igual


----------



## pepeluismi (25 Jul 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Se venderá barato los pisos que se heredan a repartir entre 4 hermanos y se lo quieren quitar de encima para coger cada uno lo suyo. Los que esperaís que Aniceto buen langosto mejor rentista ponga a la venta sus pisos o baje 10 Euros la cuota a su inquilino esperad sentados. Antes le prende fuego.



Pues que se lo okupen mejor


----------



## Zepequenhô (25 Jul 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> 108.318 casas en contrucción, ¡Qué lejos de aquellas 400.000 que se construian en los años 80 con el régimen del 78 en plena juventud!




Eso nunca va a volver. 

Ya está todo construido. Ahora lo que veremos serán rehabilitaciones.


----------



## Discolo (25 Jul 2022)

Aqui el problema es la infernal burocracia para construir. Hace 10 años un arquitecto cobraba 6 mill eur por hacer un proyecto de una unifamiliar ahora son 16000 eur , pero no porque el arquitecto se forre, es porque la administracion con el nuevo CTE (codigo tecnico de edificacion) y toda la burocracia infernal el arquitecto e pasa el dia desatascando papeles con la administracion y dibujar el proyecto es la menor parte del trabajo del arquitecto

En otro pais pones tu bungalow en tu terreno y todos contentos en españa la cantidad de licencias y permisos para al final denegartelol y asi con todo


----------



## K... (25 Jul 2022)

Bajar bajará, pero cuando y cuanto ya es otro cantar.

Faltan al menos 3 años para que llegue el dolor. Y solo bajará si hay bajada de sueldos de funcionarios y pensionistas, cosa impensable hoy pero posible mañana.


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (25 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Funcis y Jubiletas tienen las propiedadas compradas, pagadas, y amortizadas, hace más de 30 años.
> 
> Que suba lo que quiera todo, mientras tengan el estado repartiendo pasta, y actualizandole la paguita, como si se muere de hambre el resto del pais.



No me digas que no es eso una medida genial del NOM para evitar que se formen nuevas parejas y la población autóctona decrezca? 

Esto y la promoción del mariconismo son pilares de la agenda. 
Esta curia político funcioratal son genios.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (25 Jul 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Ya está subiendo el euribor como un cohete, los pepitos lo van a pasar mal, incluido los funcis...y langostos. Así que menos humos, que las van a pasar putas. Falta que suba el paro en este cócktel.



En españa, los funcis serán los últimos en pasarlo mal...si llegara a pasar.

Y cuando eso pase, el resto estará a trabucazos.


----------



## remosinganas (25 Jul 2022)

para que bajen los precios , los que venden se tienen que concienciar de que los bancos no dan ya tanto credito, y con unas condiciones de usureros , pero para eso deben de dejar de ver la tv , los primeros que lo entiendan , son los primeros que venderan , antes de que se acumulen las ofertas , con lo que eso conyeva..


----------



## Archimanguina (25 Jul 2022)

cuantos motores le quedan a la economia ejpañola??

dos: 
la ejportacion de lechugas y la importacion de paguicas de bruselas...


----------



## spitfire (25 Jul 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Crece la demanda para comprar una segunda vivienda – Fotocasa Life
> 
> 
> El interés por comprar una segunda vivienda como segunda residencia o para alquilar aumenta hasta máximos históricos
> ...



Bulo


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (25 Jul 2022)

Lo único que me consuela sobre la langostada y sus propiedades es cuando tienen que soltar la morterada para ayudar a sus langostitas con "la entrada" de algún piso que les vende otra langosta.


----------



## Karel (25 Jul 2022)

spitfire dijo:


> Bulo



De bulo nada...... en mi círculo próximo:

Yo he comprado en localidad de playa.
Compañera ha comprado manteniendo su vivienda inicial.
Pareja ha comprado un estudio pequeño a mayores.
Otra pareja está como loca para comprar algo mejor de lo que tienen.
Compañeros de mi mujer, en los últimos años varias compras y otros como locos por pillar algo de lo que quede.

Lo más llamativo que estoy viendo es la recuperación de estructuras dejadas de la mano de Dios desde el crack de 2008. Y no es una ni dos..... Ya he visto recuperar unas cuantas.


----------



## Gigatr0n (25 Jul 2022)

Lo normal es que bajen en plan generalizado excepto en las putas comunidades peperras aunque ahí tampoco podran controlarlo. Que se jodan los langostos y la puta pepé, puesto que las burbujas de lo que sea les benefician.


----------



## Edge2 (25 Jul 2022)

No va a bajar una mierda porque no hay mercado, no se construye y no paran de meter inmigrantes. De nada.


----------



## spitfire (25 Jul 2022)

Karel dijo:


> De bulo nada...... en mi círculo próximo:
> 
> Yo he comprado en localidad de playa.
> Compañera ha comprado manteniendo su vivienda inicial.
> ...



Ok puede que tengas razón pero te recuerdo que cuando llega una mega crisis como la que viene, lo primero a vender es la casa de la playa y lo venden por lo que les den.


----------



## spitfire (25 Jul 2022)

Lo que creo más efecto va a tener va a ser los recortes : tenemos un deficit de 70.000 millones € todos los años (20.000 Millones € del M. De Igual Da.) 
Esto va a tener que venir alguien a recortarlo y además subir impuestos, por tanto sólo nos queda depresión a medio plazo. 
Yo no lo veo de otra manera.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (25 Jul 2022)

spitfire dijo:


> Ok puede que tengas razón pero te recuerdo que cuando llega una mega crisis como la que viene, *lo primero a vender es la casa de la playa y lo venden por lo que les den.*



Las casas en primera línea de playa, siempre estarán demandadas por los guiris, que sueñan con vivir aquí.


----------



## KUTRONIO (25 Jul 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Eso nunca va a volver.
> 
> Ya está todo construido. Ahora lo que veremos serán rehabilitaciones.



Sí eso es lo lógioc pero piensa la "magnifica" calidad de muchas casas cuando se construyeron , en 30 - 40 años tendrán que deribarlas...total sus constructores ya no viven ¿A quién van a reclarmar?


----------



## LangostaPaco (25 Jul 2022)

Karel dijo:


> De bulo nada...... en mi círculo próximo:
> 
> Yo he comprado en localidad de playa.
> Compañera ha comprado manteniendo su vivienda inicial.
> ...



Espero que sean funcionarios si no cuando los despidan, las van a pasar putas


----------



## reset (25 Jul 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> *Conozco lo que escribes por lo tanto lo que piensas*
> 
> Y sí, si la gente supiera loq ue realmente valen las cosas, no habría tanto mercedes o BMW por las calles
> 
> De todos modos muchso no se merecen que les ayuden, se lo han ganado a pulso



De verdad piensas que quiero que me quiten las x propiedades que tengo, más las que voy a heredar de mis langostos padres??? 

No será más bien que creo que habría que poner medidas para evitar la especulación inmobiliaria (que a quien más afecta es a los jóvenes) y que pienso que si todo el mundo es más o menos feliz y se siente realizado, a ti de alguna manera también te llega esa felicidad??? 

Ya se que resulta impactante anteponer los intereses generales a los particulares. Llámame idiota si quieres jejeje, pero envidia creo que no le he tenido nunca a nadie por nada. También es cierto que no me ha ido mal, sin regalarme nada ojo. 

Llevo en el foro desde 2010,visitandolo puntualmente pero sin continuidad..... Y el nivel de mala educación y de ataques personales que se ve últimamente no me parece normal ni nunca antes lo había visto. La gente está desquiciada. 

Por este camino vamos a acabar mal (tampoco pienses por decir esto que le temo a ello. Te aseguro que si yo acabo mal, la mayoría acabará mucho peor).


----------



## ansiedadburbujil (25 Jul 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Los Tapayoguristas, otro año más a acumular tapas, con la esperanza que esta vez les sirvan.



Digo yo que recordarás que hace nada hubo una burbuja y que los pisos bajaron drásticamente tocando suelo alrededor de 2014/2015, no? Pues no es nada irreal que los precios vuelvan a bajar.


----------



## un mundo feliz (25 Jul 2022)

A favor de las bajadas: subidas de tipos, menos demanda de hipotecas y encarecimiento de las mismas, perdida de poder adquisitivo por la inflación.

A favor de mantener precios e incluso subidas: El tocho como refugio a la inflación, un clásico español. Encarecimiento de los materiales de construcción.

Mi apuesta es que vamos a ver caidas pero sospecho que en grado muy distinto según la zona. Ahora bien, si la inflación de dos dígitos o casi se mantiene unos años y los salarios no van de la mano, el tocho va a caer en picado, ni dios va a poder comprar. Veremos.


----------



## un mundo feliz (25 Jul 2022)

K... dijo:


> Bajar bajará, pero cuando y cuanto ya es otro cantar.
> 
> Faltan al menos 3 años para que llegue el dolor. Y solo bajará si hay bajada de sueldos de funcionarios y pensionistas, cosa impensable hoy pero posible mañana.



Las bajadas son ya brutales por la inflación. Pero sí, estoy de acuerdo contigo que faltan 3 años para que llegue el dolor, tal vez menos. Muy parecido a lo que ocurrió la pasada crisis.


----------



## La Tabiques (25 Jul 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Ya está subiendo el euribor como un cohete, los pepitos lo van a pasar mal, incluido los funcis...y langostos. Así que menos humos, que las van a pasar putas. Falta que suba el paro en este cócktel.



o los proximos recortes de europa, que para lo que hacen muchos funcis , se les puede bajar un 30 % que no se va ni uno a la privada


----------



## Yo. (25 Jul 2022)

La diferencia con la burbuja anterior es que había un montón de compra a crédito y con expectativas de revalorización y se construyó una barbaridad. Ahora no hay nada de eso, así que no creo que se produzcan bajadas medias del 40% esta vez.


----------



## Avulense64 (25 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> La mayoría de propiedades en España hoy las tienen funcionarios y jubilados.
> 
> Si no venden hoy por 300 mil, la ponen mañana por 310 mil.
> 
> El mercado de oferta y demanda se la suda porque van con anfetas de la impresora y del socialismo.



Si las suben no las venderán, se las ocuparán y yo que me alegraré.


----------



## La Tabiques (25 Jul 2022)

K... dijo:


> Bajar bajará, pero cuando y cuanto ya es otro cantar.
> 
> Faltan al menos 3 años para que llegue el dolor. Y solo bajará si hay bajada de sueldos de funcionarios y pensionistas, cosa impensable hoy pero posible mañana.



como a alemania no le den gas , y le vaya mal la economia , pide la pasta que le debemos como hizo con grecia , y los recortes a todos los vivedepaguitas sera instantaneos e irrevesibles , esa semana la vivienda cae un 30% sin ni inmutarse...


----------



## Vientosolar (25 Jul 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Por fin me podré comprar mi piso a precio de ganga, jaque mate burbujos



Creo que no. ”No tendrás nada y serás feliz”. Se pondrán imposibles de comprar, se los comprará el Estado y los grandes fondos y vivirás de alquiler y serás feliz.

Explicado de modo más directo: si los tipos suben mucho y los salarios no, los precios se estancarán, de acuerdo. Pero se hará imposible comprar a crédito y entonces se empezará a acumular stock. Siempre habrá alguien a quien le queme el pisito y lo suelte más barato, pero te tocará pagarlo a tocateja, porque a crédito imposible. De ese modo y como siempre, las manos fuertes seguirán acumulando stock.

En un país como España, donde el Estado tiene agarrado por los cojones a todo el mundo con la vivienda y la gente vive de rodillas sin protestar porque tienen que pagar piso durante 25 o 30 años, las leyes y normas económicas estarán siempre hechas de modo que te pases pagando el piso toda la vida.

En cuanto a langostos y precios de pisos, en España todo el mundo cuando vende algo lo pone carísimo, no solamente los viejos de 75 años o más (que son los langostos). Coches, instrumentos musicales, cualquier cosa. Somos un país de hijos de puta, los langostos no se distinguen especialmente en ese aspecto del resto.


----------



## Bobesponjista (25 Jul 2022)

Discolo dijo:


> Aqui el problema es la infernal burocracia para construir. Hace 10 años un arquitecto cobraba 6 mill eur por hacer un proyecto de una unifamiliar ahora son 16000 eur , pero no porque el arquitecto se forre, es porque la administracion con el nuevo CTE (codigo tecnico de edificacion) y toda la burocracia infernal el arquitecto e pasa el dia desatascando papeles con la administracion y dibujar el proyecto es la menor parte del trabajo del arquitecto
> 
> En otro pais pones tu bungalow en tu terreno y todos contentos en españa la cantidad de licencias y permisos para al final denegartelol y asi con todo



Porque el sector construcción es el niño mimado del estado desde hace eones


----------



## Stinger (25 Jul 2022)

No....no son motivos suficientes, ni tan si quiera probables a ojos de los nuncabajistas.....el lema es: hay inflación, tengas o no dinero, las cosas suben.Lo de que si nadie puede acceder ya si eso


----------



## ElBillet (25 Jul 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Lo normal es que bajen en plan generalizado excepto en las putas comunidades peperras aunque ahí tampoco podran controlarlo. Que se jodan los langostos y la puta pepé, puesto que las burbujas de lo que sea les benefician.



Claro en Barcelona son Pperos los del ayuntamioento y los de la Genialitat. Anda que no hay que escuchar tonterías.


----------



## Stinger (25 Jul 2022)

Se compara con la anterior crisis y como no es igual ya se asume que tendrá consecuencias menos negativas.Y eso no lo podemos saber. Si es cierto que hoy por hoy, la oferta es más limitada en inmuebles.Antes, había exceso. Pero cuando se compliquen las cosas y se pierdan potenciales compradores por no acceder a crédito, por ver que están infladas o por ver que sus sueldos, con suerte si no te han echado,no suben lo que sube el precio de todo, entonces se equilibrará la oferta y la demanda.( ya no hablo de embargos desh.)

Y no hace falta que afecte a grandes rasgos a todo el país por igual.Pueden ser efectos locales, particulares en extensión, pero que habrá consecuencias, seguro.

Pero tranquilo, que los nuncabjistas sacarán enlaces en los que la vivienda sigue subiendo, pensando que es algo positivo y no se dan cuenta que precisamente en situaciones así , que sube de manera desproporcionada, ni es sano y lo único que se consigue es que la burbuja adquiera dimensiones en las que, cuando explote, la mierda puede salpicar a distancias considerables.Pero oiga, el manual merck lo dice: la vivienda nunca baja


----------



## Klapaucius (25 Jul 2022)

No va a pasar nada. Nunca pasa nada.


----------



## LordEntrophy (25 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> [...] En cuanto a langostos y precios de pisos, en España todo el mundo cuando vende algo lo pone carísimo, no solamente los viejos de 75 años o más (que son los langostos). *Coches, instrumentos musicales, cualquier cosa. Somos un país de hijos de puta, los langostos no se distinguen especialmente en ese aspecto del resto.*



Totalmente cierto. Como cualquiera que tenga un hobby un poco específico sabe, es más barato comprar -de segunda mano pero muchas veces incluso nuevo- en eBay Alemania que eBay España.

Da igual qué sea: trenes eléctricos, Scalextric, instrumentos musicales, esquíes, equipos de música... Todo es más barato ahí que aquí, incluso con la diferencia de renta, coste de vida y poder adquisitivo. 

El vendedor de segunda mano alemán simplemente busca dar salida a su viejo objeto obsoleto o que ya no le sirve, y de paso hacer un favor a un compañero de afición o alguien que se esté iniciando. Aquí se trata de intentar pagar completamente o casi el lo-que-sea nuevo cobrándoselo al pardillo que quiera el chisme viejo.


----------



## sasuke (25 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> las langostas españolas tan contentas, son las langostas más privilegiadas del mundo entero:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora que pongan el ratio pensión/sueldo habitual y seremos los primeros no del mundo sino de la galaxia


----------



## Vientosolar (25 Jul 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> Totalmente cierto. Como cualquiera que tenga un hobby un poco específico sabe, es más barato comprar -de segunda mano pero muchas veces incluso nuevo- en eBay Alemania que eBay España.
> 
> Da igual qué sea: trenes eléctricos, Scalextric, instrumentos musicales, esquíes, equipos de música... Todo es más barato ahí que aquí, incluso con la diferencia de renta, coste de vida y poder adquisitivo.
> 
> El vendedor de segunda mano alemán simplemente busca dar salida a su viejo objeto obsoleto o que ya no le sirve, y de paso hacer un favor a un compañero de afición o alguien que se esté iniciando. Aquí se trata de intentar pagar completamente o casi el lo-que-sea nuevo cobrándoselo al pardillo que quiera el chisme viejo.



De hecho, yo acabo comprando casi todo lo de segunda mano en EBay alemania o en EBay Inglaterra. Ahora estaba mirando unas motos en internet en España y cuestan de segunda mano casi lo que nuevas. Con guitarras lo mismo. ¿Y el uso, y la garantía inexistente, hijos de puta ?


----------



## La Tabiques (25 Jul 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> No va a pasar nada. Nunca pasa nada.



eres un cachondo 

Que se lo digan al pavo el día de accion de gracias 

o al cerdo en su San Martín

O cuando nos intervengan en Europa por quebrados y bajen a todo el mundo un 30%


----------



## Vientosolar (25 Jul 2022)

La Tabiques dijo:


> eres un cachondo
> 
> Que se lo digan al pavo el día de accion de gracias
> 
> ...



Será ”otro” 30%. Todo ha subido eso y más, que viene a ser ”el primer 30%”, por poner un porcentaje. De hecho, en muchas cosas ha sido más, y en combustible ha sido un 100%.


----------



## jake (25 Jul 2022)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> En el 2024 se viene lo interesante, empieza lo interesante



Se vienen cositas


----------



## La Tabiques (25 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Será ”otro” 30%. Todo ha subido eso y más, que viene a ser ”el primer 30%”, por poner un porcentaje. De hecho, en muchas cosas ha sido más, y en combustible ha sido un 100%.



Contra el dólar el euro ha caído un 20% es decir para un yanki la vivienda vale un 20 % mas barata que el año pasado en españa …

viene una recesión guapa y estando los países endeudados les importa un pito la inflaccion de echo les viene bien, sobre todo si no la actualizan en todos los paguiteros mamamandurios que viven del estado

Veremos como termina el experimento que acaba de empezar


----------



## Karamba (25 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> En cuanto a langostos y precios de pisos, en España todo el mundo cuando vende algo lo pone carísimo, no solamente los viejos de 75 años o más (que son los langostos). Coches, instrumentos musicales, cualquier cosa. Somos un país de hijos de puta, los langostos no se distinguen especialmente en ese aspecto del resto.



El lepegofueguismo va a _shegar......_


----------



## Teuro (25 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> La mayoría de propiedades en España hoy las tienen funcionarios y jubilados.
> 
> Si no venden hoy por 300 mil, la ponen mañana por 310 mil.
> 
> El mercado de oferta y demanda se la suda porque van con anfetas de la impresora y del socialismo.



Las casandras del foro llevan predicando desde hace casi 20 años que la situación financiera de España es imposible a largo plazo. Siempre hemos tenido razón a pesar de los parches y más parches del gobierno y el BCE para mantener el tinglado funcionado, por ahora han salido al paso de la crisis inmobiliaria del 2007, la atonía del 2012 y el covid en 2020. Pero las armas se han acabado, España no puede endeudarse más, la inflación ha aparecido, los tipos de interés suben y el euro se despeña frente al dolar. Se está conjurando una tormenta perfecta, añadamos a la posible recesión de Alemania, las necesidades demagógicas de financiación del gobierno, la subida de impuestos, la de combustibles, la cesta de la compra, la escasez de productos manufacturados, etc. 

Vienen tiempos negros y los trucos para evitarlos se están acabando.


----------



## La Tabiques (25 Jul 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> El lepegofueguismo va a _shegar......_



Lapensionnomelleguisma … va ha hacer furor …


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (25 Jul 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Se venderá barato los pisos que se heredan a repartir entre 4 hermanos y se lo quieren quitar de encima para coger cada uno lo suyo. Los que esperaís que Aniceto buen langosto mejor rentista ponga a la venta sus pisos o baje 10 Euros la cuota a su inquilino esperad sentados. Antes le prende fuego.



En lo que no le toquen la pension Y los pisos no generen grandes gastos.
Si eso cambia veremos que Aniceto buen langosto y mejor rentista, que se patea todas las sucursales bancarias a ver quien le quita una comision de 0.5 o le da un 0.0025 % mas en su deposito.... que Aniceto lo que es, es un gusmia de puta madre y a lo mejor le vienen males que solo va a pasar vendiendo bienes. Y igual le toca hacerse a la idea que ahora toca malvender , cuando otros han estado malcomprando mucho tiempo porque no habia otra alternativa.
No creo que haya apocalipsis langosto... entiendase... pero ya solo quedan ellos por empezar a esquilar.
Escriva con las tablas de autonomo que ha puesto, lo unico que va a lograr es que los autonomos liquiden tranquilamente bienes y se piren. Asi que quedan currelas en la privada y funcis.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (25 Jul 2022)

Hombre... con la subida del dinero en 50 puntos básicos, ¿Qué esperaban? Eso es como echarse un cubo de agua y alertar que te vas a mojar.

Y la subida estaba anunciada, así que eso también explica la cifra récord de hipotecas firmadas.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (25 Jul 2022)

ni de coña

no bajo mi zulo de 40 años sin ascensor de 240K€. Antes le prendo fuego o se lo regalo a unos tanos


----------



## Zepequenhô (25 Jul 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Sí eso es lo lógioc pero piensa la "magnifica" calidad de muchas casas cuando se construyeron , en 30 - 40 años tendrán que deribarlas...total sus constructores ya no viven ¿A quién van a reclarmar?



No hay que derribarlas. El hormigón que se empleaba en los años 60 y 70 era un H-150 y ahí siguen. Pero si que van a ser rehabilitadas para adecuarlas energéticamente. Son viviendas sin aislamiento alguno, con ventanas de hierro, tuberías de plomo que están picadas, calderas inservibles, instalaciones muy deficientes y se van a ir rehabilitando en los próximos años. 

Yo me he llegado a encontrar en un edificio de los años 70 de Madrid, de barrio de gente rica, que el aislamiento térmico que tenía en el interior de las paredes eran papeles de periódicos con noticias de Fraga.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (25 Jul 2022)

Tenemos una España de dos velocidades.

Una que tiene una edad media elavada que tiene patrimonios facilmente de >500K .Y otra que no tiene la obligacion de hacer la declaracion de la renta y lo que gana es practicamente para el anterior.

El primero le dara las elecciones a un partido.... ahora el partido hasta donde puede mantener la paz social exprimiendo solo al segundo?


----------



## Rauxa (25 Jul 2022)

En 2013 alquilé un piso en Sagrada FAmilia por 500 euros. Ese mismo piso (la finca era toda de un mismo propietario), se alquilaba a 800 euros durante los años anteriores al 2010.

Y ahora la situación (pandemia + guerra rusa + inflación) es mucho peor.

Ahora , estamos en mitad del conflicto. Cuando termine todo, y veamos los recortes empezaremos a ver la magnitud de la caída.
Comprar ahora es como comprar en el año 37 de una guerra civil.
"nunca cojas un cuchillo cuando está cayendo". Y ahora está cayendo. No sabemos si caerá de muy arriba, si rebotará más o rebotará menos, pero está cayendo. Tampoco sabemos si en el suelo hay un colchón o no. 
Quien tenga paciencia para esperar cuando caiga, es quien se llevará el gato al agua.


----------



## f700b (25 Jul 2022)

La lógica sería eso, precios desorbitados , crédito caro y menos poder adquisitivo por la gran inflación.. Antes en Una casa que entrarán 2500 se podría emplear 800€ al pago de la letra hoy serán 1400 € pronto y la comida y suministros 200 o 300€ más que antes. Las cuentas no salen.


----------



## bric (25 Jul 2022)

vic252525 dijo:


> ya tengo 20 € preparados para comprar 4 aticos



¿En qué invertirás lo que te sobre? Ya sabes, para que no "se lo coma" la inflación.


----------



## Mr. Satan (25 Jul 2022)

vaya puto no-mercado de mierda
yo me voy a esperar a septiembre/octubre a ver que pasa, a ver si al menos sube la oferta. Ahora mismo solo se puede comprar con suerte, estando muy atento a lo poco que sale en un precio razonable y a correr a visitarlo antes de que vuele en una mañana y hablo de ZGZ en otras capitales de provincia sera aun peor


----------



## AMP (25 Jul 2022)

Yo. dijo:


> La diferencia con la burbuja anterior es que había un montón de compra a crédito y con expectativas de revalorización y se construyó una barbaridad. Ahora no hay nada de eso, así que no creo que se produzcan bajadas medias del 40% esta vez.



Tomando precios medios, la vivienda está un 15% más barata que en el pico de la burbuja, a precios nominales.
.







Y actualizando la inflación, sigue siendo un 40% menor


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (25 Jul 2022)

pero que periodista de la LOGSE escribe estas memeces?

como van a bajar los putos pisos si no para de entrar gente en hezpaña?


----------



## OvEr0n (25 Jul 2022)

La noticia es del 2008?


----------



## TomásPlatz (25 Jul 2022)

brrrrrrrrrrrotal


----------



## HARLEY66 (25 Jul 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> Que ilusos sois.
> 
> Algunos seguis pensando que lo que viene no es para tanto. Os tragais todo lo que os cuentan de la tv.
> 
> Es tanta ingenuidad que me dan ganas de potaros encima.



Entre tragarse lo que dice la tv y el eterno y cansino catastrofismo apocalíptico de Burbuja tiene que haber un punto medio


----------



## zirick (25 Jul 2022)

En la anterior crisis inmobiliaria al menos había liquidez en empresas y particulares. Ésta va a estar bien.


----------



## jota1971 (25 Jul 2022)

Volvemos a 2009 y la misma pregunta vital ¿ Porque comprar ahora si en 4 años estara a -50% ?


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (25 Jul 2022)

ansiedadburbujil dijo:


> Digo yo que recordarás que hace nada hubo una burbuja y que los pisos bajaron drásticamente tocando suelo alrededor de 2014/2015, no? Pues no es nada irreal que los precios vuelvan a bajar.



Hombre. Tras el Estallido de la Burbuja de Ladrillo, no solo bajó el precio de los zulos inmundos, sino hasta de chalets guapos guapos. Yo mismo me hice de uno, dado que el anterior propietario, se metió en algo que estaba cantado, estaba muy por encima de sus posibilidades. Fui el único que le ofreció comprarlo en cash. Obviamente que aceptó porque estaba con el agua al cuello, cogiendo incluso la pasta que le ofrecí, mucho menos que la cantidad que yo le había propuesto unos meses antes. Ahora bien. Si no fue irreal el chollo que se me presentó, fue porque yo había sabido ahorrar. ¿Cuantos ejpañoles han sabido hacer lo mismo ahora, por si en cinco o diez años empiezan a bajar los precios?


----------



## España Forever (25 Jul 2022)

De momento no bajarán. Cómo se ha dicho, muchos pisos los tienen funcionarios, pensionistas y empleados premium de la privada. 

Otro tema es que los herederos de los pensionistas empiecen a vender. O directamente no puedan heredar. Pero para eso tendrán que pasar años.


----------



## f700b (25 Jul 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> pero que periodista de la LOGSE escribe estas memeces?
> 
> como van a bajar los putos pisos si no para de entrar gente en hezpaña?



Los que entran no son precisamente de los que compran.
Sale más barato ocupar


----------



## burbuje (25 Jul 2022)

reset dijo:


> Ese es el punto.
> 
> La mentalidad acaparadora y egoísta de toda una generación que además es la que más población tiene en la pirámide demográfica va a hacer que todo su " tesoro" no salga al mercado hasta que ellos palmen.
> 
> ...



A ver si nos vamos enterando de lo que va a pasar:
Cuando mueran los langostos, los nacidos en los 60-70-80 heredarán ese piso y se lo dejarán al niño para que por fin se independice. Pero como la natalidad es una mierda (la española, claro), los pisos heredados se irán acumulando cada vez en menos jóvenes (nacidos más tarde del 2005), que pillarán 2, 3 y 4 pisos entre ellos y su pareja, venidos de sus abuelos, tíos y padres. Porque nadie tiene casi críos ya.

Quique hoy es un nini de 30 tacos que vive con sus padres. Mañana Quique vive sin pagar en el piso que mamá ha heredado del abuelo difunto. Pasado mañana Quique tiene 4 pisos: el del abuelo, el de mamá, el de papá (que se divorció) y el piso de la pobre tía Clara que era feminista y no tuvo hijos. Y la novia de Quique tiene otros 3 pisos por lo mismo. 7 pisos la parejita de ninis en el 2045. 

El Estado eso lo sabe, y va a meter mano fuerte ahí. Te dejará tener un piso, pero a medida que espichen tus familiares sin hijos y tú vayas heredando sus pisos, TE LOS VAN A REQUISAR Y A DAR A UN AMEGO O MAMADÚ.


----------



## f700b (25 Jul 2022)

España Forever dijo:


> De momento no bajarán. Cómo se ha dicho, muchos pisos los tienen funcionarios, pensionistas y empleados premium de la privada.
> 
> Otro tema es que los herederos de los pensionistas empiecen a vender. O directamente no puedan heredar. Pero para eso tendrán que pasar años.



No tanto muchos propiestarcíos rondan los 80 o más. Y con la mierda de sanidad que nos está quedando


----------



## Karamba (25 Jul 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> pero que periodista de la LOGSE escribe estas memeces?
> 
> como van a bajar los putos pisos si no para de entrar gente en hezpaña?



Sitio web de la _himformación _de acuerdo a la sociedad infantilizada actual.
Sitio web de la _himformación_ con un slogan a la altura de la información que ofrece. [_«Que el futuro no te deje atrás»_]
Nombre del sitio web [_«INFLUENCERS»_]....... sin comentarios.
No existe correlación entre el titular (_«se desploma»_) y el contenido de la información (_«Una ralentización en el crecimiento del precio de la vivienda en España»_). O sea, ni se ha desplomado, ni ha bajado. Sigue subiendo, pero ahora "sólo" sube _«_*un 3,8% frente a un 10,2%»*

Los tapayoguristas deberían vigilar más las amistades que frecuentan.


----------



## estroboscopico (25 Jul 2022)

Esperaré sentado.


----------



## ansiedadburbujil (25 Jul 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Hombre. Tras el Estallido de la Burbuja de Ladrillo, no solo bajó el precio de los zulos inmundos, sino hasta de chalets guapos guapos. Yo mismo me hice de uno, dado que el anterior propietario, se metió en algo que estaba cantado, estaba muy por encima de sus posibilidades. Fui el único que le ofreció comprarlo en cash. Obviamente que aceptó porque estaba con el agua al cuello, cogiendo incluso la pasta que le ofrecí, mucho menos que la cantidad que yo le había propuesto unos meses antes. Ahora bien. Si no fue irreal el chollo que se me presentó, fue porque yo había sabido ahorrar. ¿Cuantos ejpañoles han sabido hacer lo mismo ahora, por si en cinco o diez años empiezan a bajar los precios?



Los precios bajarán y hay que aprovechar el momento, y para ello hay que haber ahorrado antes por lo menos para una buena entrada. Pero cuando bajen será en el medio plazo, no ahora, así que será el momento de los que hayan estado ahorrando.


----------



## ansiedadburbujil (25 Jul 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Sitio web de la _himformación _de acuerdo a la sociedad infantilizada actual.
> Sitio web de la _himformación_ con un slogan a la altura de la información que ofrece. [_«Que el futuro no te deje atrás»_]
> Nombre del sitio web [_«INFLUENCERS»_]....... sin comentarios.
> No existe correlación entre el titular (_«se desploma»_) y el contenido de la información (_«Una ralentización en el crecimiento del precio de la vivienda en España»_). O sea, ni se ha desplomado, ni ha bajado. Sigue subiendo, pero ahora "sólo" sube _«_*un 3,8% frente a un 10,2%»*
> ...



Es que eso de que está a punto de derrumbarse, como que no. Para que los precios bajen fuerte todavía queda tiempo. Seguid ahorrando.


----------



## vanderwilde (25 Jul 2022)

Cualquiera les quita a la gente el caramelo de la boca...

Yo era uno de los que me tiré esperando unos pocos años, hasta que me harté. Aquí la gente con el ladrillo son bien cerraditos de cabeza. No esperar "milagros", no.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (25 Jul 2022)

ansiedadburbujil dijo:


> Los precios bajan y hay que aprovechar el momento, y para ello hay que haber ahorrado antes por lo menos para una buena entrada. En el medio plazo bajarán los pisos, así que será el momento de los que hayan estado ahorrando. Pero todavía queda un tiempo para las buenas bajadas.



Era lo que decía. Los que han ahorrado, tendrán su momento dentro de un lustro. Claro que pa eso hay que saber tener Paciencia Estratégica que diría don Yussep Burrell, en la Guerra contra Rusia.


----------



## ansiedadburbujil (25 Jul 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Era lo que decía. Los que han ahorrado, tendrán su momento dentro de un lustro. Claro que pa eso hay que saber tener Paciencia Estratégica que diría don Yussep Burrell, en la Guerra contra Rusia.



De acuerdo contigo, salvo en lo del lustro. Si bien no veo grandes bajadas a corto plazo, tampoco sabría yo decirte el momento exacto en el que bajarán, porque puede haber muchas variables que ralenticen o agilicen la caída.


----------



## Adifero (25 Jul 2022)

burbuje dijo:


> A ver si nos vamos enterando de lo que va a pasar:
> Cuando mueran los langostos, los nacidos en los 60-70-80 heredarán ese piso y se lo dejarán al niño para que por fin se independice. Pero como la natalidad es una mierda (la española, claro), los pisos heredados se irán acumulando cada vez en menos jóvenes (nacidos más tarde del 2005), que pillarán 2, 3 y 4 pisos entre ellos y su pareja, venidos de sus abuelos, tíos y padres. Porque nadie tiene casi críos ya.
> 
> Quique hoy es un nini de 30 tacos que vive con sus padres. Mañana Quique vive sin pagar en el piso que mamá ha heredado del abuelo difunto. Pasado mañana Quique tiene 4 pisos: el del abuelo, el de mamá, el de papá (que se divorció) y el piso de la pobre tía Clara que era feminista y no tuvo hijos. Y la novia de Quique tiene otros 3 pisos por lo mismo. 7 pisos la parejita de ninis en el 2045.
> ...



Claro como la inmigración no existe ni ha existido pues nada sigue con tu teoría y salivando por un piso...


----------



## element (25 Jul 2022)

jota1971 dijo:


> Volvemos a 2009 y la misma pregunta vital ¿ Porque comprar ahora si en 4 años estara a -50% ?



Porque ahora hay riesgo de hiperinflacion, pero en 2009 lo habia de deflacion.


----------



## Adifero (25 Jul 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Hombre. Tras el Estallido de la Burbuja de Ladrillo, no solo bajó el precio de los zulos inmundos, sino hasta de chalets guapos guapos. Yo mismo me hice de uno, dado que el anterior propietario, se metió en algo que estaba cantado, estaba muy por encima de sus posibilidades. Fui el único que le ofreció comprarlo en cash. Obviamente que aceptó porque estaba con el agua al cuello, cogiendo incluso la pasta que le ofrecí, mucho menos que la cantidad que yo le había propuesto unos meses antes. Ahora bien. Si no fue irreal el chollo que se me presentó, fue porque yo había sabido ahorrar. ¿Cuantos ejpañoles han sabido hacer lo mismo ahora, por si en cinco o diez años empiezan a bajar los precios?



Menuda parrafada sólo para fardar de que compraste barato.....


----------



## burbuje (25 Jul 2022)

Adifero dijo:


> Claro como la inmigración no existe ni ha existido pues nada sigue con tu teoría y salivando por un piso...



Tú has leído algo de lo que he escrito, subnormal? O eres de la ESO?
Mi piso y está pagado, come pollas.


----------



## Adifero (25 Jul 2022)

burbuje dijo:


> Tú has leído algo de lo que he escrito, subnormal? O eres de la ESO?
> Mi piso y está pagado, come pollas.



quien se pica.....pollas come...


----------



## burbuje (25 Jul 2022)

Adifero dijo:


> quien se pica.....pollas come...



Pues no veas como se pica tu madre, tío.


----------



## rascachapas (25 Jul 2022)

Aquí no va a pasar nada hasta que la UE quiera. En cuanto dejen de darle a la manivela va a derrumbarse el inmobiliario, las pensiones y España entera.


----------



## Proto (25 Jul 2022)

Dependerá si sube el paro fuertemente, porque si sucede, se hundirán los pisos.


----------



## VandeBel (25 Jul 2022)

vic252525 dijo:


> ya tengo 20 € preparados para comprar 4 aticos



Bien que haces. Dos pa ti y dos para alquilar.


----------



## vic252525 (25 Jul 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Bien que haces. Dos pa ti y dos para alquilar.



A AMEGOS SI ;SON EL FUTURO


----------



## Avulense64 (25 Jul 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> pero que periodista de la LOGSE escribe estas memeces?
> 
> como van a bajar los putos pisos si no para de entrar gente en hezpaña?



Ah, y la gente que entra puede pagar 300 mil cholos por un zulo o 1000 euros por un alquiler de mierda. Seguro que son los inquilinos soñados por casi todo buen palillero que se precie. Claro claro. Mamadou Ahmed y Wilson José pagarán eso y más.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (25 Jul 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Ah, y la gente que entra puede pagar 300 mil cholos por un zulo o 1000 euros por un alquiler de mierda. Seguro que son los inquilinos soñados por casi todo buen palillero que se precie. Claro claro. Mamadou Ahmed y Wilson José pagarán eso y más.



a mamadou y wilson pacheco, no les hace falta cipoteca de 300K, el estado proveerá via alquileres sociales o expropiaciones al blanquito remero.


----------



## guindos (25 Jul 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> Que ilusos sois.
> 
> Algunos seguis pensando que lo que viene no es para tanto. Os tragais todo lo que os cuentan de la tv.
> 
> Es tanta ingenuidad que me dan ganas de potaros encima.



Mira el comportamiento de la bolsa en las guerras mundiales. Te sorprenderás de ver que hoy ya hay más caída en porcentaje que durante la mayor de las guerras (la segunda mundial).


----------



## Avulense64 (25 Jul 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> a mamadou y wilson pacheco, no les hace falta cipoteca de 300K, el estado proveerá via alquileres sociales o expropiaciones al blanquito remero.



Por eso digo que esa gente no hace que los precios se mantengan. La inmigración que nos viene es casi toda de bajo poder adquisitivo y ya no les dan hipotecas como antes, así que ese argumento no.


----------



## Síntesis (25 Jul 2022)

No tengo ni puta idea, pero pregunto desde la ignorancia, al haber inflación y restringir el crédito no puede darse el caso que siga subiendo la vivienda al igual que el resto de cosas y que irremediablemente acaben subiendo los sueldos y todo cada vez valga más? Menos el dinero que lógicamente valdrá menos


----------



## Adifero (25 Jul 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Por eso digo que esa gente no hace que los precios se mantengan. La inmigración que nos viene es casi toda de bajo poder adquisitivo y ya no les dan hipotecas como antes, así que ese argumento no.



Pero si no pueden comprar ,viven de alquiler.....


----------



## Karamba (25 Jul 2022)

Síntesis dijo:


> No tengo ni puta idea, pero pregunto desde la ignorancia, al haber inflación y restringir el crédito no *puede darse el caso que siga subiendo la vivienda al igual que el resto de cosas *y que irremediablemente acaben subiendo los sueldos y todo cada vez valga más? Menos el dinero que lógicamente valdrá menos



Es perfectamente POSIBLE lo que planteas.
Lo que pasa que sólo los borricos niegan ese escenario, ni siquiera como POSIBILIDAD.


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (25 Jul 2022)

La única forma de que baje el zulo es con evento Lehman. En 2009 el parón del trabajo fue radical, en 1 mes salieron al paro cientos de miles, recuerdo a un albañil que días antes me decía que no daba a basto con las obras, y en 2 semanas me lo encontré y me dijo que su empresas cerró de repente y a la calle.

Un evento así que tire a la calle a millones de follabalcones es lo único que puede hacer bajar el zulo. No hay más.


----------



## Gigatr0n (25 Jul 2022)

ElBillet dijo:


> Claro en Barcelona son Pperos los del ayuntamioento y los de la Genialitat. Anda que no hay que escuchar tonterías.



Bueno, los mierdepes son IGUAL DE FACHAS que en mandril... lo que pasa es que "fachas propios" y no "patrios".

Tontos son los que piensan que los mierdepes son de izquierdas.


----------



## ShibeDoge (25 Jul 2022)

si lo dicen en burbuja, seguro que no ocurre


----------



## sada (25 Jul 2022)

Yo conozco uno que de 60.000 ayer lo subió s 90.000


----------



## Kabraloka (25 Jul 2022)

algo puede bajar, a lo mejor 50 euros...


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Jul 2022)

Borja Mateo, ¿Eres tú?


----------



## Sr Julian (25 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> La mayoría de propiedades en España hoy las tienen funcionarios y jubilados.
> 
> Si no venden hoy por 300 mil, la ponen mañana por 310 mil.
> 
> El mercado de oferta y demanda se la suda porque van con anfetas de la impresora y del socialismo.



Ya veremos en que se quedan las pensiones con la inflación y no todos los funcionarios cobran un pastón, hay muchos que son mileuristas. 
Lo vamos a pasar mal todos, unos más que otros pero todos nos vamos a joder.


----------



## un mundo feliz (25 Jul 2022)

Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla dijo:


> La única forma de que baje el zulo es con evento Lehman. En 2009 el parón del trabajo fue radical, en 1 mes salieron al paro cientos de miles, recuerdo a un albañil que días antes me decía que no daba a basto con las obras, y en 2 semanas me lo encontré y me dijo que su empresas cerró de repente y a la calle.
> 
> Un evento así que tire a la calle a millones de follabalcones es lo único que puede hacer bajar el zulo. No hay más.



La inflación de dos dígitos o casi sostenida durante años si no se compensa con subidas salariales tendría el mismo efecto sobre la vivienda que la crisis anterior. Si Pepito tiene que destinar un 70% al pago del alquiler en lugar de un 40%, por poner unas cifras, Pepito dejará de pagar el alquiler o la hipoteca, y si hace falta okupará, pero no se quedará sin comer, o bien Langosto tendrá que bajar el alquiler de acuerdo a la capacidad de pago de Pepito, o bien, insisto, exponerse a la okupación. No solo por la perdida de poder adquisitivo, muchos empleos que dependan de gastos no imprescindibles van a desaparecer. Si va a ocurrir, no tengo ni idea, pero el peligro es real. El escenario es diferente a la pasada crisis pero las consecuencias pueden ser idénticas o muy parecidas.


----------



## Adifero (25 Jul 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> *La inflación de dos dígitos o casi sostenida durante años* si no se compensa con subidas salariales tendría el mismo efecto sobre la vivienda que la crisis anterior. Si Pepito tiene que destinar un 70% al pago del alquiler en lugar de un 40%, por poner unas cifras, Pepito dejará de pagar el alquiler o la hipoteca, y si hace falta okupará, pero no se quedará sin comer. No solo por la perdida de poder adquisitivo, muchos empleos que dependan de gastos no imprescindibles van a desaparecer. Si va a ocurrir, no tengo ni idea, pero el peligro es real.



Eso es mucho decir....


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (25 Jul 2022)

ansiedadburbujil dijo:


> De acuerdo contigo, salvo en lo del lustro. *Si bien no veo grandes bajadas a corto plazo, tampoco sabría yo decirte el momento exacto en el que bajarán*, porque puede haber muchas variables que ralenticen o agilicen la caída.



Evidentemente, no habrá bajadas a corto plazo. De ahí que yo apueste por un lustro. Ojo. Me refiero a los precios de la vivienda normal, digna de tal nombre, no a los de zulos demigrantes en zonas idem.


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (25 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> La mayoría de propiedades en España hoy las tienen funcionarios y jubilados.
> 
> Si no venden hoy por 300 mil, la ponen mañana por 310 mil.
> 
> El mercado de oferta y demanda se la suda porque van con anfetas de la impresora y del socialismo.



Si la.impresora vuestra mierda capitalista no rula, porque el obrero cada día gana menos y está más endeudado y así no consumo y la rueda del capitalismo se atasca


----------



## auricooro (25 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Funcis y Jubiletas tienen las propiedadas compradas, pagadas, y amortizadas, hace más de 30 años.
> 
> Que suba lo que quiera todo, mientras tengan el estado repartiendo pasta, y actualizandole la paguita, como si se muere de hambre el resto del pais.



El problema es que las pensiones no subirán con la inflación, y a los viejos les dirán que toca pedir hipoteca inversa. Esto ya está atado y da igual que voten pp, psoe o cualquier otro color, porque lo decide el que pone el dinero, es decir Uropa. Básicamente se han dado cuenta que las casas son el equivalente a los planes de pensiones de los Holandeses.


----------



## reset (25 Jul 2022)

burbuje dijo:


> A ver si nos vamos enterando de lo que va a pasar:
> Cuando mueran los langostos, los nacidos en los 60-70-80 heredarán ese piso y se lo dejarán al niño para que por fin se independice. Pero como la natalidad es una mierda (la española, claro), los pisos heredados se irán acumulando cada vez en menos jóvenes (nacidos más tarde del 2005), que pillarán 2, 3 y 4 pisos entre ellos y su pareja, venidos de sus abuelos, tíos y padres. Porque nadie tiene casi críos ya.
> 
> Quique hoy es un nini de 30 tacos que vive con sus padres. Mañana Quique vive sin pagar en el piso que mamá ha heredado del abuelo difunto. Pasado mañana Quique tiene 4 pisos: el del abuelo, el de mamá, el de papá (que se divorció) y el piso de la pobre tía Clara que era feminista y no tuvo hijos. Y la novia de Quique tiene otros 3 pisos por lo mismo. 7 pisos la parejita de ninis en el 2045.
> ...



Algo de eso espero yo también. Todo depende del poder adquisitivo de las nuevas generaciones para pagar los alquileres de las herencias.

Pero no te equivoques.

Los langostos son los del baby boom, los nacidos entre finales de los 50 y mediados de los 70, y son los que acaparan todo.

Los nacidos en los 80 ya hicieron tarde, no disfrutaron de los 90 y se han chupado de lleno todo lo que vino después.

Yo nací un poco antes, y lo único bueno fue disfrutar de los 90, cuando aún quedaba algo de libertad. A todo lo demás fuimos los primeros en llegar tarde.


----------



## auricooro (25 Jul 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Supongo que la bajada de los próximos dos o tres años compensará las subidas del último lustro
> 
> La vivienda en España está infladisima y tiene que bajar, o poco a poco o de golpe pero bajar va a bajar. Un pais donde menos de 5.000.000 tienen suledos por encima de los 30.000 brutas



Vamos poner que de 2020 a 2030 la inflación media en España sea de un 5%. Si los pisos suben a un 2% o un 3%...


----------



## auricooro (25 Jul 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Va a bajar el precio, pero si sumamos la inflación no se van a ver descensos en su expresión en euros.
> 
> Con la inflación, una vivienda que se anuncia hoy a 300.000€, tiene el valor de 250.000€ de hace 3 o 4 años
> 
> ...



Joder, alguien del inmobiliario reconociéndote mayor rentabilidad de la bolsa. Lo nunca visto. "Ej que la bolsa da un 7 y el inmobiliario fácil un 15 o 20 gñe".


----------



## ruvigri (25 Jul 2022)

Síntesis dijo:


> No tengo ni puta idea, pero pregunto desde la ignorancia, al haber inflación y restringir el crédito no puede darse el caso que siga subiendo la vivienda al igual que el resto de cosas y que irremediablemente acaben subiendo los sueldos y todo cada vez valga más? Menos el dinero que lógicamente valdrá menos



Depende.

Si suben los sueldos al mismo nivel que la inflación es posible esto que planteas.

Si por el contrario los sueldos no suben las rentas se destinan a alimentación, ocio, sanidad, (vivir en general) con lo cual el ahorro disminuye (en el caso que ahorren) o en su caso no hay ahorro.
En este escenario lo último que se le ocurre a un propietario es meterse en un cambio de vivienda.
O en caso de que pagues alquiler lo primero que se te va a ocurrir es que te bajen el alquiler o buscar algo más barato (remember que una mudanza cuesta sobre 300 euros y un buen inquilino no se encuentra fácilmente, todos conocemos casos en que se ha bajado el alquiler).

El quid de la cuestión es
¿Subirán los sueldos acorde a la inflación?
¿Se cumplirá el objetivo del 2% de inflación marcado por el BCE para 2023?
¿Estará dispuesta a subir los tipos de interés lo que haga falta para combatir la inflación?
¿Seria capaz el BCE de sacrificar la economía domestica de España e Italia para conseguirlo aunque le ponga un gotero de compra de deuda y nos deje en estado Zombi?

Demasiadas incógnitas.
De momento desde la barrera a no ser que salgan buenas oportunidades.


----------



## ruvigri (25 Jul 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> La inflación de dos dígitos o casi sostenida durante años si no se compensa con subidas salariales tendría el mismo efecto sobre la vivienda que la crisis anterior. *Si Pepito tiene que destinar un 70% al pago del alquiler en lugar de un 40%, por poner unas cifras, Pepito dejará de pagar el alquiler o la hipoteca, y si hace falta okupará, pero no se quedará sin comer, o bien Langosto tendrá que bajar el alquiler de acuerdo a la capacidad de pago de Pepito,* o bien, insisto, exponerse a la okupación. No solo por la perdida de poder adquisitivo, muchos empleos que dependan de gastos no imprescindibles van a desaparecer. Si va a ocurrir, no tengo ni idea, pero el peligro es real. El escenario es diferente a la pasada crisis pero las consecuencias pueden ser idénticas o muy parecidas.



No vas desencaminado en absoluto. La mentalidad patria es así.
La mayoría de los perfiles de gente que vive de alquiler son muy parecidos (quitando desplazados laborales). 

En su mayor parte no se privan de nada, vacaciones, cenas, coche, ropa...etc, nunca tuvieron oportunidad de compra (ya ves tú con lo larga que es la vida) y les importa dos cojones el casero. Es más, es su enemigo.... un aprovechado.

Me llamo la atención un caso que me contó mi mujer hace un mes.

"Sra. que decía que ella tenia derecho a irse de vacaciones, que no se iba a quedar sin vacaciones, que si no podía pagar el alquiler ya lo pagaría poco a poco, pero que (incluso) su madre le había dicho que sí que se fuera que se aguantara el del alquiler"


----------



## asiqué (25 Jul 2022)

lo mismo decian cuando el covic y han subido un huevo.
hay mucho tapayoguristas pensando en comprar un chalet


----------



## un mundo feliz (25 Jul 2022)

Adifero dijo:


> Eso es mucho decir....



Por supuesto es una hipótesis. Veremos que ocurre de aquí a unos años.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (25 Jul 2022)

Esta crisis no tiene nada que ver con la del 2008... y no, no se regalarán viviendas con las tapas de yogurt, más bien todo lo contrario: se encarecerán más.


----------



## auricooro (25 Jul 2022)

Adifero dijo:


> Claro como la inmigración no existe ni ha existido pues nada sigue con tu teoría y salivando por un piso...



Hombre, pero dudo que mi abuela, mis tíos o mis padres, vayan a dejar la herencia a un inmigrante.


----------



## ruvigri (25 Jul 2022)

Yo no soy ni "nuncabajista" ni "tapayogurista" simplemente planteo que es una situación complicada y hay que ver que pasa con el poder adquisitivo de la gente antes de hacer cualquier movimiento ya que será lo que marque tendencia (salarios, tipos de interés e inflación)

En mi caso a principios de año vendí tres propiedades con intención de comprar (otra vez) otro perfil de vivienda más acorde con los tiempos actuales (zonas más premiun, sin multiculturalidad, zonas verdes, comunicadas pero sin masificaciones, etc..),

Pues bien, el proyecto esta en el aire hasta esperar ver que ocurre, pero ni descarto comprar, ni empeñarme en hipotecas, ni que suban, ni que bajen....npi

Si sale algo bueno bonito y barato compro, de lo contrario espero a ver que pasa.


----------



## auricooro (25 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> lo mismo decian cuando el covic y han subido un huevo.
> hay mucho tapayoguristas pensando en comprar un chalet



Con el covic ha subido hasta el pan. Es lo que tiene poner la impresora a máxima potencia. Y el euro hundido y la gasofa a 2 euros y con miedo de que se nos fuese a 3. Coño, si subió hasta el ibex, no me jodas.


----------



## ahondador (25 Jul 2022)

reset dijo:


> Ese es el punto.
> 
> La mentalidad acaparadora y egoísta de toda una generación que además es la que más población tiene en la pirámide demográfica va a hacer que todo su " tesoro" no salga al mercado hasta que ellos palmen.
> 
> ...




Cuando seas viejo y no puedas trabajar y lo unico que tengas sea tu pension de jubilacion, ya nos comentaras eso de "mentalidad acaparadora y egoista".... menudo egoistazo eres tu, incapaz de ver que los viejos lo unico que pueden tener es lo que ganaron en los años de juventud


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Jul 2022)

Estupendo, que sigan bajando los precios, yo sigo la tendencia general en unas tierras que estuvieron años a 150.000 aurelios, años despues a 110.000 y ahora estan a 85.000 euros, aun tienen que bajar mas para que de un paso adelante !!!.


----------



## Gamelin (25 Jul 2022)

Ya tarda


----------



## Karamba (25 Jul 2022)

ruvigri dijo:


> "Sra. que decía que ella tenia derecho a irse de vacaciones, que no se iba a quedar sin vacaciones, que si no podía pagar el alquiler ya lo pagaría poco a poco, pero que (incluso) su madre le había dicho que sí que se fuera que se aguantara el del alquiler"



Porqueyolovalguismo mujeril + inquilinato = Caja de TNT a 45ºC al sol


----------



## Rescatador (25 Jul 2022)

Pues sin que nos demos cuenta, estos años el precio medio de los pisos ha subido por encima del máximo alcanzado en la burbuja inmobiliaria.

Así como el que no quiere la cosa, mientras andábamos distraídos con otras cosas.

20/10/2021









El precio de la vivienda se prepara para dar el mayor salto en 30 años en la Eurozona


El mercado inmobiliario se ha convertido en un 'fortín' durante la crisis del covid. Contra todo pronóstico, los precios de la vivienda han resistido a las turbulencias económicas durante los peores meses de la pandemia. Ahora, con el rebote de la economía, la actividad de compra-venta se ha...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## ansiedadburbujil (25 Jul 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> Pues sin que nos demos cuenta, estos años el precio medio de los pisos ha subido por encima del máximo alcanzado en la burbuja inmobiliaria.
> 
> Así como el que no quiere la cosa, mientras andábamos distraídos con otras cosas.
> 
> ...



Pero ojo, el gráfico muestra datos de Europa, en España de media en todas las regiones no ha subido tanto.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (25 Jul 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> Pues sin que nos demos cuenta, estos años el precio medio de los pisos ha subido por encima del máximo alcanzado en la burbuja inmobiliaria.
> 
> Así como el que no quiere la cosa, mientras andábamos distraídos con otras cosas.
> 
> ...



No dirás que no lo advertimos aquí por activa y por pasiva...


----------



## Adifero (25 Jul 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> Hombre, pero dudo que mi abuela, mis tíos o mis padres, vayan a dejar la herencia a un inmigrante.



Hombre pero dudo que no venga inmigración a suplir la pérdida de población autóctona, al menos podrías pensar en esta variable.


----------



## Proto (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Jul 2022)

Un gran porcentaje de la población ya ha elegido el camino vía rápida. 

OKUPACIÓN.


----------



## Adifero (25 Jul 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Un gran porcentaje de la población ya ha elegido el camino vía rápida.
> 
> OKUPACIÓN.



Así sin casi exagerar


----------



## KUTRONIO (25 Jul 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> Vamos poner que de 2020 a 2030 la inflación media en España sea de un 5%. Si los pisos suben a un 2% o un 3%...



Np, la vivienda va a bajar no va haber subidas por debajo de la inflación, pero tampoco te eperes una bajada del 50% en dos años


----------



## ciberobrero (25 Jul 2022)

Bajarán en proporción a la dificultad para conseguirlos por el remero medio

En una empresa donde eran todos socialistas (yo enfermé mucho en mi tiempo ahí), la de RRHH, graduada en empresa y finanzas y pollas, me decía que no, que ella y su novio estabam ahorrando para comprar a tocateja un día, que ellos no eran de bancos, todo mientras les subían el alquiler...


----------



## At4008 (25 Jul 2022)

Ahora es muy buen momento para comprar. 

Con esta inflación, dentro de 5 años la hipoteca se paga sola.


----------



## Vaross (25 Jul 2022)

Aunque bajen los precios la Chiki subirá los impuestos relacionados con compraventa más Ibis


----------



## Karamba (25 Jul 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> Pues sin que nos demos cuenta, estos años el precio medio de los pisos ha subido por encima del máximo alcanzado en la burbuja inmobiliaria.
> 
> Así como el que no quiere la cosa, mientras andábamos distraídos con otras cosas.
> 
> ...



Esa gráfica NO es de España.
Puede ser de Alemania o de la "Eurozona" como indica su título, pero NO de España..... aunque sí que puede concidir con alguna zona concreta de Madrid o Barcelona.


----------



## _Suso_ (25 Jul 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Aquí mis tapas preparadas y dispuestas a salir al libre mercado de la oferta y la demanda.
> 
> Las conservo como oro en paño.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134645



Y encima marca de yogur Paco de mierda, eso les da aún más valor y con la compra del chalete te regalan un rollo de cobre gratis para vender en el mercado.


----------



## Adifero (25 Jul 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Bajarán en proporción a la dificultad para conseguirlos por el remero medio
> 
> En una empresa donde eran todos socialistas (yo enfermé mucho en mi tiempo ahí), la de RRHH, graduada en empresa y finanzas y pollas, me decía que no, que ella y su novio estabam ahorrando para comprar a tocateja un día, que ellos no eran de bancos, todo mientras les subían el alquiler...



otro guionista frustrado....


----------



## Poseidón (25 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> lo mismo decian cuando el covic y han subido un huevo.
> hay mucho tapayoguristas pensando en comprar un chalet



Hombre el covid ha sido una farsa de cuidado. Nos esperabamos un escenario de pandemia no de incosciencia y gasto colectivo.


----------



## Poseidón (25 Jul 2022)

ruvigri dijo:


> Yo no soy ni "nuncabajista" ni "tapayogurista" simplemente planteo que es una situación complicada y hay que ver que pasa con el poder adquisitivo de la gente antes de hacer cualquier movimiento ya que será lo que marque tendencia (salarios, tipos de interés e inflación)
> 
> En mi caso a principios de año vendí tres propiedades con intención de comprar (otra vez) otro perfil de vivienda más acorde con los tiempos actuales (zonas más premiun, sin multiculturalidad, zonas verdes, comunicadas pero sin masificaciones, etc..),
> 
> ...



Yo no estaria tranquilo con el dinero en el banco y la lagarta y sanchez en el poder.


----------



## Visilleras (25 Jul 2022)

A ver si es cierto y se empiezan a ver bajadas de verdad...


Pero lo dudo, francamente


----------



## Visilleras (25 Jul 2022)

A ver si es cierto y se empiezan a ver bajadas de verdad...


Pero lo dudo, francamente


----------



## pacopalotes (25 Jul 2022)

Lo dudo muchísimo. Zulos se alquilan a partir de 600 en alicante.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Jul 2022)

Pero si ayer @xicomalo dijo que la gente joven está yendo en masa a los bancos a pedir hipotecas

No tengo necesidad de vender y mientras el precio de alquiler no baje (que no parece el caso y más si la gente tiene malvender el piso por no poder pagar la hipoteca) mi renta se mantiene

Y como tengo algo de cash, si bajan, igual encuentro alguna ganga que añadir a mi stock de zulos


----------



## Autómata (25 Jul 2022)

Lo dudo. La diferencia de precio la pagarán los remeros vía ayudas directas a la compra y al alquiler.
Eso hasta que todo explote, claro.


----------



## Plasta (25 Jul 2022)

Pagaremos los pisos como mucho en diez años como hacían antes, que bien.
Ahora en serio, en caso de que bajen de precio se los venderán a los fondos buitre como han hecho siempre.
No vamos a ver precios que permitan comprarse un piso en solitario a un mileurista, ni a dos.


----------



## Lian (25 Jul 2022)

Pensar que a partir de ahora van a bajar las cosas por una crisis que ellos mismos han creado (como ha sido siempre) es de ingenuos.

El tema es el mismo de siempre, sobramos mucha gente, y en los próximos años todo, absolutamente todo va subir de precio para tener un paron importante en los países desarrollados para controlar la natalidad.

Y eso de vivir solo en un piso…será una anécdota. Hay que asumir que lo que viene de aquí a que seamos viejos las generaciones del los 70,80 y 90, va a ser todo miseria, los recursos no son infinitos, y el ser humano es como una termita.


----------



## Visilleras (25 Jul 2022)

Plasta dijo:


> Pagaremos los pisos como mucho en diez años como hacían antes, que bien.
> Ahora en serio, en caso de que bajen de precio se los venderán a los fondos buitre como han hecho siempre.
> No vamos a ver precios que permitan comprarse un piso en solitario a un mileurista, ni a dos.



No es que un mileurista tenga muy dificil comprarse un piso
... es que es practicamente imposible sin hipotecarse.

Ese es el problema endémico de este país: Con una nómina de 1200 tienes que emplear más de 10 años de tu sueldo, porque, aun encima, no vas a encontrar nada decente en el rango de 40.000 o 50.000 eypos a no ser que vivas en un pueblo.

Por el equivalente hoy a 60.000 pavos, muchos de la generación de nuestros padres se compraban en los 70 y 80 una segunda residencia en Santa Pola o Benidorm. Y no eran pisos cutres precisamente.

Aquí para conseguir tener un piso medianamente decente tienes que aflojar, como mínimo 100.000 pavos. Y hablamos de aberraciones estéticas sin balcón, de 30 metros cuadrados, calidades nefastas, taras por doquier...

Si, si, ya sé que muchos diréis, que en el extraradio y afueras de la mayoría de ciudades medianas y grandes hay cosas decentes, de 60 metros cuadrados y más por menos de 100.000 pavos.

Ahi, con mucha suerte puedes encontrar algo decente y que no esté hecho una mierda, pero tienes todas las papeletas para tener vecindario lumpenizad, además de unos servicios de mierda y estar lejos del centro.

Vamos hacia la sudamericación de las ciudades... bueno, ya estamos de pleno en ello.


----------



## lucky starr (25 Jul 2022)

En mi zona esta todo en obras/construcción....winter is comming.

Estos últimos años he visto comprar mas viviendas que en la época del 2005-2008.


----------



## ahondador (25 Jul 2022)

Plasta dijo:


> Pagaremos los pisos como mucho en diez años como hacían antes, que bien.
> Ahora en serio, en caso de que bajen de precio se los venderán a los fondos buitre como han hecho siempre.
> No vamos a ver precios que permitan comprarse un piso en solitario a un mileurista, ni a dos.




Sareb o banco malo le llamaron: Eso más los fondos buitre impidieron que en España el precio de los pisos bajara y se acompasara al nivel de vida de los españoles en ese momento. Un gobierno socialista creó el SAREB


----------



## lucky starr (25 Jul 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> No es que un mileurista tenga muy dificil comprarse un piso
> ... es que es practicamente imposible sin hipotecarse.
> 
> Ese es el problema endémico de este país: Con una nómina de 1200 tienes que emplear más de 10 años de tu sueldo, porque, aun encima, no vas a encontrar nada decente en el rango de 40.000 o 50.000 eypos a no ser que vivas en un pueblo.
> ...



En el PV por 100.000€ no tienes nada decente.


----------



## vecordis (25 Jul 2022)

Lian dijo:


> Pensar que a partir de ahora van a bajar las cosas por una crisis que ellos mismos han creado (como ha sido siempre) es de ingenuos.
> 
> El tema es el mismo de siempre, sobramos mucha gente, y en los próximos años todo, absolutamente todo va subir de precio para tener un paron importante en los países desarrollados para controlar la natalidad.
> 
> Y eso de vivir solo en un piso…será una anécdota. Hay que asumir que lo que viene de aquí a que seamos viejos las generaciones del los 70,80 y 90, va a ser todo miseria, los recursos no son infinitos, y el ser humano es como una termita.



Parones en la luz, sin gas, el transporte en mínimos. Esto es lo que están avisando.
A partir de esto, cualquier cosa puede pasar.
Si bajarán? Puede y puede que no valgan nada. 
Si sucede lo anteriormente dicho, europa no será ni Venezuela ni Cuba. Ojalá lo fuese.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (25 Jul 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Sareb o banco malo le llamaron: Eso más los fondos buitre impidieron que en España el precio de los pisos bajara y se acompasara al nivel de vida de los españoles en ese momento. *Un gobierno socialista creó el SAREB*



Creo que te equivocas:


----------



## Visilleras (25 Jul 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> En el PV por 100.000€ no tienes nada decente.



A eso me refería, precisamente


----------



## Beto (25 Jul 2022)

Corro a decírselo a un vecino que ha puesto el pisito por 676 mil


----------



## zirick (25 Jul 2022)

Se acabó la fiesta del crédito?
No aún no, aún faltan un par de puntos más.


----------



## ArmiArma (25 Jul 2022)

spitfire dijo:


> Ok puede que tengas razón pero te recuerdo que cuando llega una mega crisis como la que viene, lo primero a vender es la casa de la playa y lo venden por lo que les den.



Con la mega crisis que viene, lo mejor que puedes hacer en España es mantener la casa de la playa


----------



## ArmiArma (25 Jul 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Las casas en primera línea de playa, siempre estarán demandadas por los guiris, que sueñan con vivir aquí.



En primera y no primera, en localidades de costa van a bajar menos


----------



## ArmiArma (25 Jul 2022)

Stinger dijo:


> Se compara con la anterior crisis y como no es igual ya se asume que tendrá consecuencias menos negativas.



No estamos solo en una crisis financiera, lo que estamos y vamos a vivir en los próximos 20 años es mucho más profundo, es un cambio de paradigma en el que me atreviera a decir, que lo financiero no será lo más determinante.

Son tiempos inciertos, por ejemplo, en este foro desde la pandemia casi todo el mundo está convencido de qué una buena inversión y el futuro pasa por chalets, periferias, casas en el campo, y yo creo que no, que el plan no va a ir por ahí y que puede ser un hostión de cuidado de aquí a 10 años, ahora, puedo equivcarme


----------



## ueee3 (25 Jul 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Alerta en el inmobiliario: el precio de la vivienda a punto de derrumbarse
> 
> 
> La evolución del sector inmobiliario empieza a alertar a los inversores. Y es que se prevén las primeras caídas de precios importantes.
> ...



Pero la inflación empuja sus precios al alza, por otro lado.


----------



## Piotr (25 Jul 2022)

El titular es cierto, se va a derrumbar nada menos que un 0.001%. Una catastrofe


----------



## ArmiArma (25 Jul 2022)

Rauxa dijo:


> En 2013 alquilé un piso en Sagrada FAmilia por 500 euros. Ese mismo piso (la finca era toda de un mismo propietario), se alquilaba a 800 euros durante los años anteriores al 2010.
> 
> Y ahora la situación (pandemia + guerra rusa + inflación) es mucho peor.
> 
> ...



En no mucho tiempo, cuando caigan y se vayan clarificando más los modelos vitales y planes estrátegicos de muncipios y comunidades a futuro sí puede ser un buen momento para comprar para invertir, .


----------



## Julc (25 Jul 2022)

Pensaba que el hilo era un reflote


----------



## ArmiArma (25 Jul 2022)

España Forever dijo:


> Otro tema es que los herederos de los pensionistas empiecen a vender. O directamente no puedan heredar. Pero para eso tendrán que pasar años.



No creas, de aquí a 5 años van a caer octogenarios y habrá muchos de herencias cuyos hijos, asentados por se la mayoría de más de 50, se querrán desprender de ellos sin muchas complicaciones.


----------



## Adifero (25 Jul 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> En mi zona esta todo en obras/construcción....winter is comming.
> 
> Estos últimos años he visto comprar mas viviendas que en la época del 2005-2008.



En mi zona todo lo que se ha construido está vendido.


----------



## lucky starr (25 Jul 2022)

Adifero dijo:


> En mi zona todo lo que se ha construido está vendido.



Aqui también, se vende todo, es increible.


----------



## ArmiArma (25 Jul 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> El problema es que las pensiones no subirán con la inflación, y a los viejos les dirán que toca pedir hipoteca inversa



En España ese fenómeno está empezando a entrar ahora y se afianzará con la generación X por el mayor paro o renuncia.
Hay que tener en cuenta la anomalía spañola de que cualquier prejubilado boomer rascándose los cojones ha ganado más que muchos profesionales durante decadas y que son los que van a caer en los próximos 10 años, liberando muchísimo espacio vital y economía social.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (25 Jul 2022)

Espero se derrumbe después de que venda mi zulo Español.

Comprar ladrillo del tipo que sea en un país comunista gitano latino africano sin seguridad jurídica es de subnormales profundos.

Pero seguir haciendóos pajas si van a bajar los.precios o no...PARA COMPRAR me parece absurdo pero no os voy a quitar la ilusión.

Lo que haré yo?, Comprar inmobiliario en Suiza, UK o Asia.


----------



## ArmiArma (25 Jul 2022)

Adifero dijo:


> En mi zona todo lo que se ha construido está vendido.



Claro, mucho de antes, pero lo que quede, bajará, bajadas así ya se vivieron antes del 2008 en la crisis de los 90 en algunas promociones.


----------



## spitfire (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Adifero (25 Jul 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> Claro, mucho de antes, pero lo que quede, bajará, bajadas así ya se vivieron antes del 2008 en la crisis de los 90 en algunas promociones.



Te digo que todo está vendido. No entiendo esa comparación con 2008 y esa certeza en qué va a volver a ocurrir lo mismo.


----------



## Lian (25 Jul 2022)

vecordis dijo:


> Parones en la luz, sin gas, el transporte en mínimos. Esto es lo que están avisando.
> A partir de esto, cualquier cosa puede pasar.
> Si bajarán? Puede y puede que no valgan nada.
> Si sucede lo anteriormente dicho, europa no será ni Venezuela ni Cuba. Ojalá lo fuese.



La vivienda nunca baja, yo al menos desde que tengo uso de razón, siempre ha ido a la alza, como la gasolina. Suben un porcentaje que luego no se corresponde con la bajada, ni con el ipc, ni salarios... llegará un momento en el que la vivienda sea solo para gente pudiente, los demás de alquiler y compartiendo piso. 

Vamos a echarnos unas risas cuando lleguemos a la jubilación cobrando xxx y pagando xx de alquiler que pa que...


----------



## TylerDurden99 (25 Jul 2022)

Todo correcto excepto en madrid y bcn


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (25 Jul 2022)

Eso de apunto de derrumbarse habrá que verlo.

Evidentemente si suben los intereses al 5% (no digo al 10% o al 15%), pues sí habrá bajada de precios en segunda mano. En obra nueva, salvo que se modere el coste de las materias primas y energia, no habrá vivienda, porque no se construirá nada (¿que promotor construiría a pérdidas?), salvo cooperativas de viviendas. 

Quien quiera vivienda nueva tendrá que hacerse autopromotor o meterse en cooperativa (que equivale a lo mismo)


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (25 Jul 2022)

Ni con los yogures va a comprar nadie una casa en este país paco de mierda, sin seguridad jurídica lleno de MORONEGROS


----------



## jota1971 (25 Jul 2022)

Lian dijo:


> La vivienda nunca baja, yo al menos desde que tengo uso de razón, siempre ha ido a la alza, como la gasolina. Suben un porcentaje que luego no se corresponde con la bajada, ni con el ipc, ni salarios... llegará un momento en el que la vivienda sea solo para gente pudiente, los demás de alquiler y compartiendo piso.
> 
> Vamos a echarnos unas risas cuando lleguemos a la jubilación cobrando xxx y pagando xx de alquiler que pa que...



Eres como un animalillo con la memoria vital, sin mas info y sin más referencias, te cuento una historia de viejos : en 2012-2015 despues del ostión del 2008 algunos compraron con rebajas del -50%, lo mismo que otros habian comprado al doble de precio. Así es la vida unos compran Barato y otros compran Caro...es una decisión individual, cuando, como, porque......La ruleta de la Vida....


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (25 Jul 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Un gobierno socialista creó el SAREB



Fue el Partido Popular en el gobierno quien creó la SAREB

Pero da igual. Podria haber sido el PSOE si hubiera estado en el gobierno


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (25 Jul 2022)

jota1971 dijo:


> Eres como un animalillo con la memoria vital, sin mas info y sin más referencias, te cuento una historia de viejos : en 2012-2015 despues del ostión del 2008 algunos compraron con rebajas del -50%, lo mismo que otros habian comprado al doble de precio. Así es la vida unos compran Barato y otros compran Caro...es una decisión individual, cuando, como, porque......La ruleta de la Vida....



Es algo más complejo.

Efectivamente el periodo 2012-2015 era bueno para comprar para quien pudiese comprar.

En dicho periodo muchas personas estaban en paro, o al borde del despido, o al borde de un ERE, o con un trabajo precario. Para estas personas (que eran muchas) comprar vivienda hubiera sido una temeridad. En esta situacion yo no compro.

Puede comprar quien tiene cash, o trabajo estable. Y esos son muy pocos


----------



## Lian (26 Jul 2022)

jota1971 dijo:


> Eres como un animalillo con la memoria vital, sin mas info y sin más referencias, te cuento una historia de viejos : en 2012-2015 despues del ostión del 2008 algunos compraron con rebajas del -50%, lo mismo que otros habian comprado al doble de precio. Así es la vida unos compran Barato y otros compran Caro...es una decisión individual, cuando, como, porque......La ruleta de la Vida....



Quieres un aplauso? A ver cuando os dais cuenta de que la vivienda no es un producto con el que especular ni con el que hacer “negocio”, si no un bien de primera necesidad…

Así nos va.


----------



## forestal92 (26 Jul 2022)

Lo que veo es mucha ghetizacion, zonas donde ningún español quiere comprar y zonas dónde quieren pero ya está todo vendido. Es un fenómeno nuevo en hispanistan.

Aquí en el levante ya hay muchos pueblos donde más del 50% del pueblo son zonas no atractivas para una pareja pepita premiun.


----------



## jlmmin37 (26 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> las langostas españolas tan contentas, son las langostas más privilegiadas del mundo entero:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es una estadística engañosa. No puedes comparar España con Montenegro, hay que comparar países con similar PIB, distinguiendo además si son sistemas públicos, privados o mixtos.


----------



## Ponix (26 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Funcis y Jubiletas tienen las propiedadas compradas, pagadas, y amortizadas, hace más de 30 años.
> 
> Que suba lo que quiera todo, mientras tengan el estado repartiendo pasta, y actualizandole la paguita, como si se muere de hambre el resto del pais.



Los cojones. Anda que no hay endeudamiento en los funcivagos y jubilados.


----------



## SaRmY (26 Jul 2022)

Lo que me dice mi experiencia macroeconómica forjada a fuego lento durante varias décadas, es que cualquier subida de tipos de interés termina bajando el precio de la vivienda en los próximos 12 meses con total seguridad en aproximadamente un 10% por cada punto porcentual de subida de tipos.


----------



## reset (26 Jul 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Cuando seas viejo y no puedas trabajar y lo unico que tengas sea tu pension de jubilacion, ya nos comentaras eso de "mentalidad acaparadora y egoista".... menudo egoistazo eres tu, incapaz de ver que *los viejos lo unico que pueden tener es lo que ganaron en los años de juventud*



Te contradices tu mismo. O solo pueden tener pensión, o lo que ganaron de jóvenes..... El tema es dar pena. 

La realidad es que tienen buenas pensiones, lo que ganaron y las rentas de los alquileres de sus propiedades.....y muchos viven de pm, con descuentos por todo además. 

No me lo invento yo, es algo fácilmente demostrable. Hoy en día cobran más los jubilados que los currantes jóvenes.


----------



## Drogoprofe (26 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Ni con los yogures va a comprar nadie una casa en este país paco de mierda, sin seguridad jurídica lleno de MORONEGROS



Esto debería estar anclado


----------



## f700b (26 Jul 2022)

Hoy no mañana


----------



## reset (26 Jul 2022)

Cuando alguien no quiere soluciones es porque se beneficia del problema.

Coincido completamente contigo y me quedaría solamente con las normas fundamentales, y para mí velar por las generaciones futuras sería una prioridad. 

De momento se desmontaria la excusa de traer inmigrantes por la baja natalidad. Aunque quizá pensándolo bien, el objetivo sea ese.....impedir que la gente joven prospere y forme familias.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> La mayoría de propiedades en España hoy las tienen funcionarios y jubilados.
> 
> Si no venden hoy por 300 mil, la ponen mañana por 310 mil.
> 
> El mercado de oferta y demanda se la suda porque van con anfetas de la impresora y del socialismo.



Ya tiene que ser esta una sociedad corrupta y distópica para que la gente crea que un ladrillo encima de otro se va a revalorizar. 

¿acaso se acabaron los ladrillos en el planeta ? ¿ se ha quedado España sin espacio vital ? ¿ acaso cada pareja tiene 6 hijos que van a necesitar su propia vivienda en el futuro ? ...

Pensar que alguien va a vender un piso más caro de lo que le costó es tan absurdo como pensar que va a vender su coche viejo más caro que salido de fábrica. 

Si no fuese todo fruto de una conspiración especulativa .... barrios viejos demás de 60 años se bombardearían como en Ucrania y se construirían edificios nuevos dando trabajo a los millones de parados que cobran un sueldazo sin hacer nada.


----------



## Alberto1989 (26 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ya tiene que ser esta una sociedad corrupta y distópica para que la gente crea que un ladrillo encima de otro se va a revalorizar.
> 
> ¿acaso se acabaron los ladrillos en el planeta ? ¿ se ha quedado España sin espacio vital ? ¿ acaso cada pareja tiene 6 hijos que van a necesitar su propia vivienda en el futuro ? ...
> 
> ...




Los precios suben según donde se apunte el chorro de la impresora.

La gente quiere estar cerquita de la impresora porque a su calorcito se vive como Dios.

Hasta si tienes que ser remero, mejor remero en Bilbao que en un pueblo de Teruel.

Lejos de la impresora hace mucho, pero que mucho frio.


----------



## mikiflush (26 Jul 2022)

jota1971 dijo:


> Eres como un animalillo con la memoria vital, sin mas info y sin más referencias, te cuento una historia de viejos : en 2012-2015 despues del ostión del 2008 algunos compraron con rebajas del -50%, lo mismo que otros habian comprado al doble de precio. Así es la vida unos compran Barato y otros compran Caro...es una decisión individual, cuando, como, porque......La ruleta de la Vida....



Vamos a matizar con un ejemplo.

Piso pre-burbuja: 100.000€
Mismo piso en burbuja: 250.000€
Después de la crisis y con la rebaja: 130.000€

Los pisos no bajan. Se engordan artificialmente y luego se inventan unas rebajas para que los tontos piquen.

Véase hoy pisos en Madrid por 500.000€ que estaban a 300.000€ hacer poco. Pues los rebajaran hasta 350.000 h alguno pensará que la vivienda está bajando.


----------



## PASEANTE (26 Jul 2022)

El precio de la vivienda es sencillamente irreal, el que compre ahora a los precios que ponen en los portales, o es tonto, o es tonto....

Enviado desde mi RMX2111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Felson (26 Jul 2022)

Es como lo de la isla de la Palma cuando el volcán, pero sin volcán y en todo sitio. Eso sí, es similar en cuanto a que La Palma.


----------



## ashe (26 Jul 2022)

Pocos saben que la burbuja inmobiliaria en españa fue alimentada aparte de por la PSOE por bancos alemanes, franceses y holandeses...

Lo digo porque la mitad del precio de la vivienda nada tiene que ver con ella...


----------



## Avulense64 (26 Jul 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> La inflación de dos dígitos o casi sostenida durante años si no se compensa con subidas salariales tendría el mismo efecto sobre la vivienda que la crisis anterior. Si Pepito tiene que destinar un 70% al pago del alquiler en lugar de un 40%, por poner unas cifras, Pepito dejará de pagar el alquiler o la hipoteca, y si hace falta okupará, pero no se quedará sin comer, o bien Langosto tendrá que bajar el alquiler de acuerdo a la capacidad de pago de Pepito, o bien, insisto, exponerse a la okupación. No solo por la perdida de poder adquisitivo, muchos empleos que dependan de gastos no imprescindibles van a desaparecer. Si va a ocurrir, no tengo ni idea, pero el peligro es real. El escenario es diferente a la pasada crisis pero las consecuencias pueden ser idénticas o muy parecidas.



Evidentemente entre comer y pagar el alquiler o la letra, está clarísimo. Y si no patada y para adentro. Aquellos que quieran seguir jugando al Monopoly con las viviendas estrujando al máximo a sus inquilinos se la juega.


----------



## Adifero (26 Jul 2022)

El nivel de este hilo mejora por momentos.....


----------



## ahondador (26 Jul 2022)

reset dijo:


> Te contradices tu mismo. O solo pueden tener pensión, o lo que ganaron de jóvenes..... El tema es dar pena.
> 
> La realidad es que tienen buenas pensiones, lo que ganaron y las rentas de los alquileres de sus propiedades.....y muchos viven de pm, con descuentos por todo además.
> 
> No me lo invento yo, es algo fácilmente demostrable. Hoy en día cobran más los jubilados que los currantes jóvenes.




Cuando tu llegues a viejo ya me dirás si quieres tener pension
Las rentas de sus alquileres: Mientras al juventud de hoy se dedica a pulir cualquier euro que cae en su poder, las generaciones anteriores lo guardaban como hormiguitas y eso a ti te molesta. Tu quieres que la gente sea como a ti te da la gana. Te molesta que los demas hayan sido previsores. España es muy grande. Hay mucho terreno para construir
Hay pensiones de 600 euros


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Jul 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Cuando tu llegues a viejo ya me dirás si quieres tener pension
> Las rentas de sus alquileres: Mientras al juventud de hoy se dedica a pulir cualquier euro que cae en su poder, las generaciones anteriores lo guardaban como hormiguitas y eso a ti te molesta. Tu quieres que la gente sea como a ti te da la gana. Te molesta que los demas hayan sido previsores. España es muy grande. Hay mucho terreno para construir
> Hay pensiones de 600 euros



y sueldos de ese importe tambien.
La diferencia es que el pensionado tiene la vida hecha y el currante por hacer.


----------



## ahondador (26 Jul 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Creo que te equivocas:




Si. Tienes razon, aunque el SAREB sigue operando a dia de hoy tb. con los criminales socialistas


----------



## greg_house (26 Jul 2022)

SaRmY dijo:


> Lo que me dice mi experiencia macroeconómica forjada a fuego lento durante varias décadas, es que cualquier subida de tipos de interés termina bajando el precio de la vivienda en los próximos 12 meses con total seguridad en aproximadamente un 10% por cada punto porcentual de subida de tipos.



no está mal planteado


----------



## un mundo feliz (26 Jul 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> No estamos solo en una crisis financiera, lo que estamos y vamos a vivir en los próximos 20 años es mucho más profundo, es un cambio de paradigma en el que me atreviera a decir, que lo financiero no será lo más determinante.
> 
> Son tiempos inciertos, por ejemplo, en este foro desde la pandemia casi todo el mundo está convencido de qué una buena inversión y el futuro pasa por chalets, periferias, casas en el campo, y yo creo que no, que el plan no va a ir por ahí y que puede ser un hostión de cuidado de aquí a 10 años, ahora, puedo equivcarme



No me atrevo a predecir el futuro, pero es un hecho que la pandemia ha disparado la demanda de chalets ( adosados o no ) y casas en el campo. Porque lo de España no es ni medio normal que la gran mayoria viva en colmenas y muchísima gente con alto poder adquisitivo había asumido como lo mas natural del mundo vivir en zulos apilados. Estar encerrados sin que apenas te de el aire y la luz del sol ha puesto en valor el tipo de vivienda acorde a la naturaleza humana.


----------



## reset (26 Jul 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Cuando tu llegues a viejo ya me dirás si quieres tener pension
> Las rentas de sus alquileres: Mientras al juventud de hoy se dedica a pulir cualquier euro que cae en su poder, las generaciones anteriores lo guardaban como hormiguitas y eso a ti te molesta. Tu quieres que la gente sea como a ti te da la gana. Te molesta que los demas hayan sido previsores. España es muy grande. Hay mucho terreno para construir
> Hay pensiones de 600 euros



Generación de materialistas, egoístas y demagogos.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (26 Jul 2022)

Derrumbarse no se... pero algo se mueve:









Freno en seco de las compras inmobiliarias por el ajuste de precios y el alza de tipos


El alza de tipos ha golpeado con fuerza al aluvión de carteras inmobiliarias que estaba saliendo al mercado, obligando a ajustar precios, retrasar plazos e, incluso, retirar procesos




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## greg_house (26 Jul 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Derrumbarse no se... pero algo se mueve:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo creo que ha habido movimientos anteriormente por el tema de el cambio de criterio con los impuestos


----------



## Bobesponjista (26 Jul 2022)

Hasta el 2025 ni tocar, Borja Mateo modo off


----------



## DR TRUTH (26 Jul 2022)

es muy curioso que nadie esta hablando de lo que esta pasando en China, donde en algunas regiones los bienes raíces han caído un 70%, la gente esta dejando de pagar las hipotecas, estan sacando el dinero de los bancos y con los tanques en la calle, al borde de una revolución porque para los chinos la vivienda es el ahorro de toda la familia. Y si nadie dice nada es que no quieren levantar la liebre porque es lo que se nos viene.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (26 Jul 2022)

SaRmY dijo:


> Lo que me dice mi experiencia macroeconómica forjada a fuego lento durante varias décadas, es que cualquier subida de tipos de interés termina bajando el precio de la vivienda en los próximos 12 meses con total seguridad en aproximadamente un 10% por cada punto porcentual de subida de tipos.



Muy genérico...hay gran cantidad de factores: depende de la zona, tipo de inmueble, uso que se le da a ese inmueble, provincia, localidad, etc.


----------



## vecordis (26 Jul 2022)

Lian dijo:


> La vivienda nunca baja, yo al menos desde que tengo uso de razón, siempre ha ido a la alza, como la gasolina. Suben un porcentaje que luego no se corresponde con la bajada, ni con el ipc, ni salarios... llegará un momento en el que la vivienda sea solo para gente pudiente, los demás de alquiler y compartiendo piso.
> 
> Vamos a echarnos unas risas cuando lleguemos a la jubilación cobrando xxx y pagando xx de alquiler que pa que...



Lo de cobrar jubilación..,
Lo veo crudo hace años.


----------



## Lian (26 Jul 2022)

vecordis dijo:


> Lo de cobrar jubilación..,
> Lo veo crudo hace años.



La cobraremos pero no como la de nuestros padres, será como digo, xxx coste de vida y xx de pensión.

La diferencia hasta llegar a xxx de pensión para estar igualado al coste de vida será a cambio de algo, servicios a la comunidad o vete a saber, pero veo que por ahí irán los tiros con estas cabezas pensantes. Seguir sacándole el sebo al pueblo para que unos pocos vivan como jeques.


----------



## LangostaPaco (26 Jul 2022)

DR TRUTH dijo:


> es muy curioso que nadie esta hablando de lo que esta pasando en China, donde en algunas regiones los bienes raíces han caído un 70%, la gente esta dejando de pagar las hipotecas, estan sacando el dinero de los bancos y con los tanques en la calle, al borde de una revolución porque para los chinos la vivienda es el ahorro de toda la familia. Y si nadie dice nada es que no quieren levantar la liebre porque es lo que se nos viene.



Según un forero cuyo nombre no me acuerdo para el eso eran tonterías que eso fue una estafa a un grupo reducido de personas


----------



## LangostaPaco (26 Jul 2022)

Y nadie ha tenido en cuenta la de gente que va a morir por los pinchazos y la de enfermedades que van a acarrear van a necesitar pulirse los ahorros en medicos


----------



## gorgas (26 Jul 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> No me atrevo a predecir el futuro, pero es un hecho que la pandemia ha disparado la demanda de chalets ( adosados o no ) y casas en el campo. Porque lo de España no es ni medio normal que la gran mayoria viva en colmenas y muchísima gente con alto poder adquisitivo había asumido como lo mas natural del mundo vivir en zulos apilados. Estar encerrados sin que apenas te de el aire y la luz del sol ha puesto en valor el tipo de vivienda acorde a la naturaleza humana.



De acuerdo, pero hay colmenas y colmenas. Yo conozco un par de edificios con "pisos" de 170 metros cuadrados ÚTILES y 3 dormitorios (4 y 5 habitaciones a partir de 200 metros). Tienen luz y espacio a raudales, ideales para parejas (o máximo un niño). Calificación energética A, aire acondicionado, suelo radiante solo dos vecinos por planta, solo coincides una pared con el vecino. Aislamiento arriba y abajo bastante decente (se puede oir un niño llorar por la noche pero golpes, pelotas etc no por los suelos radiantes y la altura extra de la vivienda (2.9m vs 2.5- 2.7 habituales).

La mayoría de adosados estándar son más pequeños. Y precios parecidos. 

Yo preferiría esos pisos.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (26 Jul 2022)

Adifero dijo:


> Menuda parrafada sólo para fardar de que compraste barato.....



En absoluto. Es algo que puse de ejemplo hace mucho. Y no se trata de fardar, simplemente contar mi experiencia y que la gente que ha sabido ahorrar estos últimos años, aguarde ese instante preciso en que volverán a bajar precios. Eso sí, sin esperar más de la cuenta, al punto de encontrarse que lo que hayan ahorrado, sea ahora devorado por la Inflación.


----------



## Stinger (26 Jul 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Vamos a matizar con un ejemplo.
> 
> Piso pre-burbuja: 100.000€
> Mismo piso en burbuja: 250.000€
> ...



Jodó..¿Really,Soros?


----------



## Proto (26 Jul 2022)

*Los españoles necesitan los ingresos de 11 años para comprar vivienda, un 35% más que en el 2000*









Los españoles necesitan los ingresos de 11 años para comprar vivienda, un 35% más que en el 2000


En el conjunto de la OCDE el aumento en 20 años ha sido del 23% La organización alerta de la brecha que genera la propiedad




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## Proto (26 Jul 2022)

La subida de tipos endurecerá el acceso a la vivienda en España un 20%


Las primeras proyecciones apuntan a una contracción de la demanda de vivienda que se reflejaría gradualmente en los precios




www.vozpopuli.com





El Banco de España ha proyectado que los precios de la vivienda caigan un 8,6% en dos años... bajo el escenario extremo de una recesión económica


----------



## Adifero (26 Jul 2022)

DR TRUTH dijo:


> es muy curioso que nadie esta hablando de lo que esta pasando en China, donde en algunas regiones los bienes raíces han caído un 70%, la gente esta dejando de pagar las hipotecas, estan sacando el dinero de los bancos y con los tanques en la calle, al borde de una revolución porque para los chinos la vivienda es el ahorro de toda la familia. Y si nadie dice nada es que no quieren levantar la liebre porque es lo que se nos viene.



70%? tanques? ataque zombi....


----------



## Adifero (26 Jul 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Y nadie ha tenido en cuenta la de gente que va a morir por los pinchazos y la de enfermedades que van a acarrear van a necesitar pulirse los ahorros en medicos



Mutanción del gen x consecuencias a 10 años canibalismo y ataques de rabia, fuente: la peli de 28 días.....


----------



## Adifero (26 Jul 2022)

Proto dijo:


> La subida de tipos endurecerá el acceso a la vivienda en España un 20%
> 
> 
> Las primeras proyecciones apuntan a una contracción de la demanda de vivienda que se reflejaría gradualmente en los precios
> ...



Si hay guerra mundial Z la vivienda puede caer aún más...


----------



## DR TRUTH (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## Adifero (26 Jul 2022)

Lian dijo:


> La cobraremos pero no como la de nuestros padres, *será como digo*, xxx coste de vida y xx de pensión.
> 
> La diferencia hasta llegar a xxx de pensión para estar igualado al coste de vida será a cambio de algo, servicios a la comunidad o vete a saber, pero veo que por ahí irán los tiros con estas cabezas pensantes. Seguir sacándole el sebo al pueblo para que unos pocos vivan como jeques.



..."será como digo"....ahí he parado de leer. Cada vez me divierte más este hilo!


----------



## Adifero (26 Jul 2022)

DR TRUTH dijo:


>



youtube caca, repite conmigo: youtube caca


----------



## Lian (26 Jul 2022)

Adifero dijo:


> ..."será como digo"....ahí he parado de leer. Cada vez me divierte más este hilo!



Porque la gente como tu no quiere ver la realidad; conozco pensionistas que están cobrando 700€ y viviendo de alquiler, alquiler antiguo de esos de pagar 150€. Que mañana les eche el dueño a ver donde se meten. Si es que habláis los mas listos, si...


----------



## Adifero (26 Jul 2022)

Lian dijo:


> Porque la gente como tu no quiere ver la realidad; conozco pensionistas que están cobrando 700€ y viviendo de alquiler, alquiler antiguo de esos de pagar 150€. Que mañana les eche el dueño a ver donde se meten. Si es que habláis los mas listos, si...



Perdona entonces será como tú dices.....


----------



## Lian (26 Jul 2022)

Otro tonto al ignore. Me está quedando un foro precioso.


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (26 Jul 2022)

Y por qué la mayoría no queréis que baje el zulo? 
Será como con el tulicoin? que como sois subnormales y picais en la ponzi del zulo necesitáis que entren nuevos pardillos para que no se caiga el chiringuito? 

Todo esquema ponzi cae tarde o temprano, pero no mejor que puede hacer un remero es no picar en la trampa de estos hijos de puta. 

Hay q asfixiar a la bestia ponzin, igual que hacemos con el monstruo clerical político funcioratal llamado estado


----------



## Bobesponjista (26 Jul 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> No estamos solo en una crisis financiera, lo que estamos y vamos a vivir en los próximos 20 años es mucho más profundo, es un cambio de paradigma en el que me atreviera a decir, que lo financiero no será lo más determinante.
> 
> Son tiempos inciertos, por ejemplo, en este foro desde la pandemia casi todo el mundo está convencido de qué una buena inversión y el futuro pasa por chalets, periferias, casas en el campo, y yo creo que no, que el plan no va a ir por ahí y que puede ser un hostión de cuidado de aquí a 10 años, ahora, puedo equivcarme



Explica un poco más tu comentario madmaxiano si no te importa porfaplis


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (26 Jul 2022)

Adifero dijo:


> Así sin casi exagerar



Conozco gente que trabaja en Sareb, y agencias inmobiliarias. Si la gente supiera el número de okupaciones y su aumento....

Esas cifras no las pueden dar oficiales, ..... pero saben que poca ley se puede hacer ante tal cantidad de gente sin posiblidades de pagar casa o alquiler.....


----------



## Bobesponjista (26 Jul 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Lo que veo es mucha ghetizacion, zonas donde ningún español quiere comprar y zonas dónde quieren pero ya está todo vendido. Es un fenómeno nuevo en hispanistan.
> 
> Aquí en el levante ya hay muchos pueblos donde más del 50% del pueblo son zonas no atractivas para una pareja pepita premiun.



En Gijón están creciendo barrios en las afueras, barrios de familias con parques verdes. Otros barrios, como el que nací, han vuelto a un nivel de delincuencia que no he visto desde los peores años de la droga en los 80. Allí nadie compra, solo permanece la gente de toda la vida si aún siguen vivos, pero sus hijos se piran cagando ostias. Estos barrios hace 15 años eran muy decentes. Ahora la delincuencia es total, robos a diario y con arma blanca. Esto hace ver precios en algunos sitios que son propios de La Castellana.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Jul 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Cuando tu llegues a viejo ya me dirás si quieres tener pension
> Las rentas de sus alquileres: Mientras al juventud de hoy se dedica a pulir cualquier euro que cae en su poder, las generaciones anteriores lo guardaban como hormiguitas y eso a ti te molesta. Tu quieres que la gente sea como a ti te da la gana. Te molesta que los demas hayan sido previsores. España es muy grande. Hay mucho terreno para construir
> Hay pensiones de 600 euros



Si no les llega nada, que coño van a pulir?

Buen tiro en la cabeza tienes


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Jul 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Va a bajar el precio, pero si sumamos la inflación no se van a ver descensos en su expresión en euros.
> 
> Con la inflación, una vivienda que se anuncia hoy a 300.000€, tiene el valor de 250.000€ de hace 3 o 4 años
> 
> ...



Te voy a dar un consejo, dedícate a otra cosa, como poner ladrillos, que de inversiones, vas justo.


----------



## ahondador (26 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Si no les llega nada, que coño van a pulir?
> 
> Buen tiro en la cabeza tienes




Calla inútil baboso.... No les llega nada a quien como tu son estercoleros y deshechos sociales... Quien tiene ganas tiene trabajo y ganando lo suficiente... cacho inútil sucnormal profundo....


Trabajo hay a manta para quien tiene gana


----------



## ruvigri (26 Jul 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Conozco gente que trabaja en Sareb, y agencias inmobiliarias. Si la gente supiera el número de okupaciones y su aumento....
> 
> Esas cifras no las pueden dar oficiales, ..... pero saben que poca ley se puede hacer ante tal cantidad de gente sin posiblidades de pagar casa o alquiler.....



El problema social no salta a la cara por que en su mayor parte son pisos de Fondos/SAREB.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Creo que no. ”No tendrás nada y serás feliz”. Se pondrán imposibles de comprar, se los comprará el Estado y los grandes fondos y vivirás de alquiler y serás feliz.
> 
> Explicado de modo más directo: si los tipos suben mucho y los salarios no, los precios se estancarán, de acuerdo. Pero se hará imposible comprar a crédito y entonces se empezará a acumular stock. Siempre habrá alguien a quien le queme el pisito y lo suelte más barato, pero te tocará pagarlo a tocateja, porque a crédito imposible. De ese modo y como siempre, las manos fuertes seguirán acumulando stock.
> 
> ...



Todavía no se han enterado de que va la película. Se acabó la propiedad.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Jul 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Calla inútil baboso.... No les llega nada a quien como tu son estercoleros y deshechos sociales... Quien tiene ganas tiene trabajo y ganando lo suficiente... cacho inútil sucnormal profundo....
> 
> 
> Trabajo hay a manta para quien tiene gana



Hostias

Ajajjajajajjjaajajajajjajauu

Tenemos PALILLERO premium en el foro


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (26 Jul 2022)

ruvigri dijo:


> El problema social no salta a la cara por que en su mayor parte son pisos de Fondos/SAREB.



Pero las de chalets y pisos de particulares en aumento.
A los okupas tambien les gusta lo bueno. Eso de irse a un piso paco de 50 años en carabanchel pudiendo hacer lo mismo en casa con piscina....


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Jul 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Tenemos una España de dos velocidades.
> 
> Una que tiene una edad media elavada que tiene patrimonios facilmente de >500K .Y otra que no tiene la obligacion de hacer la declaracion de la renta y lo que gana es practicamente para el anterior.
> 
> El primero le dara las elecciones a un partido.... ahora el partido hasta donde puede mantener la paz social exprimiendo solo al segundo?



Ejekee ejkeee han corrido delante d loh grize!


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Jul 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Entre tragarse lo que dice la tv y el eterno y cansino catastrofismo apocalíptico de Burbuja tiene que haber un punto medio



Ves el moronegro con el machete paseando por Barna? Ese, amigo harley, es el punto medio.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Jul 2022)

ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO dijo:


> Si la.impresora vuestra mierda capitalista no rula, porque el obrero cada día gana menos y está más endeudado y así no consumo y la rueda del capitalismo se atasca



Pero Chari ha pasado el primer oral? O se ha quedado en el test?


----------



## HARLEY66 (26 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Ves el moronegro con el machete paseando por Barna? Ese, amigo harley, es el punto medio.



Pues no, no lo veo. Donde yo vivo sólo veo guiris


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Jul 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Pues no, no lo veo. Donde yo vivo sólo veo guiris



Llamar guiris a MAMADOU y AMHED, no creo que les guste, amigo talufo.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Ejekee ejkeee han corrido delante d loh grize!



El Caudillo se murio en la cama y de viejo....
menudo miedo le metieron!


----------



## HARLEY66 (26 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Llamar guiris a MAMADOU y AMHED, no creo que les guste, amigo talufo.



No, eso son moronegros, pero por aquí se ven poco. Suelen vivir por el raval y salir de cacería por Ramblas y las zonas donde se amontonan los turistas


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Lo dudo muchísimo. Zulos se alquilan a partir de 600 en alicante.



Pero no venías a Madrid? Aclarate, que te estoy esperando rabo en mano.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Jul 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> No creas, de aquí a 5 años van a caer octogenarios y habrá muchos de herencias cuyos hijos, asentados por se la mayoría de más de 50, se querrán desprender de ellos sin muchas complicaciones.



O querrán alquilar y ver que hay de lo mio


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Jul 2022)

Lian dijo:


> Otro tonto al ignore. Me está quedando un foro precioso.



El único tonto del hilo, eres tú.


----------



## Lian (26 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> El único tonto del hilo, eres tú.



Sigue con tu berborrea...


----------



## auricooro (26 Jul 2022)

Adifero dijo:


> Hombre pero dudo que no venga inmigración a suplir la pérdida de población autóctona, al menos podrías pensar en esta variable.



Perdón, me he equivocado de hilo, pensé que era el de que la generación de veinteañeros y treintaañeros actuales vamos a heredar 4 pisos cada uno porque aquí ni dios ha tenido hijos.


----------



## Adifero (26 Jul 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> Perdón, me he equivocado de hilo, pensé que era el de que la generación de veinteañeros y treintaañeros actuales vamos a heredar 4 pisos cada uno porque aquí ni dios ha tenido hijos.











Gobierno tiene previsto aprobar hoy reforma que facilita empleo a extranjeros


Madrid, 26 jul (EFE).- El Gobierno tiene previsto aprobar este martes la reforma del Reglamento de Extranjería para facilitar la incorporación de extranjeros al mercado l...




www.lavanguardia.com





A parte de eso, heredar no sale gratis.....


----------



## Plasta (26 Jul 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Sareb o banco malo le llamaron: Eso más los fondos buitre impidieron que en España el precio de los pisos bajara y se acompasara al nivel de vida de los españoles en ese momento. Un gobierno socialista creó el SAREB



En todo caso ningún gobierno desde Vox hasta Bildu va ha permitir jamás una regulación natural del precio de la vivienda. Da igual quien mande ni lo que ocurra.
El día que un partido proponga crear vivienda protegida con cara y ojos lloro.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Jul 2022)

Lian dijo:


> Sigue con tu berborrea...



Verbo-rrea


----------



## Plasta (26 Jul 2022)

Adifero dijo:


> A parte de eso, heredar no sale gratis.....



Depende si lo que heredas vale una pasta o es una puta mierda.

Si heredas un pisazo en La puerta del Sol o en Las Ramblas libre de cargas da igual que no tengas un duro, cualquier banco mierder te deja 20 o 30k sin problema y en poco vendes y ganas un dinerillo.
Si heredas la casa hecha polvo de los abuelos en Santa Alpargata de la charca pues ni el Cetelem te deja ni 1000 eurillos


----------



## Adifero (26 Jul 2022)

Plasta dijo:


> Depende si lo que heredas vale una pasta o es una puta mierda.
> 
> Si heredas un pisazo en La puerta del Sol o en Las Ramblas libre de cargas da igual que no tengas un duro, cualquier banco mierder te deja 20 o 30k sin problema y en poco vendes y ganas un dinerillo.
> Si heredas la casa hecha polvo de los abuelos en Santa Alpargata de la charca pues ni el Cetelem te deja ni 1000 eurillos



Un plan sin fisuras....


----------



## bambum (26 Jul 2022)

PEACE-PLEASE dijo:


> Eso de apunto de derrumbarse habrá que verlo.
> 
> Evidentemente si suben los intereses al 5% (no digo al 10% o al 15%), pues sí habrá bajada de precios en segunda mano. En obra nueva, salvo que se modere el coste de las materias primas y energia, no habrá vivienda, porque no se construirá nada (¿que promotor construiría a pérdidas?), salvo cooperativas de viviendas.
> 
> Quien quiera vivienda nueva tendrá que hacerse autopromotor o meterse en cooperativa (que equivale a lo mismo)



Las materias primas ya han sufrido una caída importante por bajada de la demanda y es lo mismo que pasará con la vivienda


----------



## bambum (26 Jul 2022)

Algunos dicen que el bitcoin es una herramienta para detraer masa monetaria del sistema y así conseguir ajustar las cuentas. 
Poco va detraer el volumen del bitcoin. Pero.. 

Te imaginas que lo hacen con la vivienda? 

BOOOMMMM


----------



## vic252525 (26 Jul 2022)

Plasta dijo:


> Depende si lo que heredas vale una pasta o es una puta mierda.
> 
> Si heredas un pisazo en La puerta del Sol o en Las Ramblas libre de cargas da igual que no tengas un duro, cualquier banco mierder te deja 20 o 30k sin problema y en poco vendes y ganas un dinerillo.
> Si heredas la casa hecha polvo de los abuelos en Santa Alpargata de la charca pues ni el Cetelem te deja ni 1000 eurillos



mi colega heredó por desgracia y pago 180.000 leuros o no se quedaba las propiedades imagina su carita al recibir la noticia


----------



## gester (26 Jul 2022)

Luego serán los que lloran porque desaparece "España" pero ya no recuerdan que decidieron prenderle fuego.


----------



## gester (26 Jul 2022)

zirick dijo:


> En la anterior crisis inmobiliaria al menos había liquidez en empresas y particulares. Ésta va a estar bien.



Y las joyas de la abuela y el "compro oro".


----------



## Funciovago (26 Jul 2022)

DR TRUTH dijo:


> es muy curioso que nadie esta hablando de lo que esta pasando en China, donde en algunas regiones los bienes raíces han caído un 70%, la gente esta dejando de pagar las hipotecas, estan sacando el dinero de los bancos y con los tanques en la calle, al borde de una revolución porque para los chinos la vivienda es el ahorro de toda la familia. Y si nadie dice nada es que no quieren levantar la liebre porque es lo que se nos viene.



Tienes noticias de las caidas de bienes raices?, gracias


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (26 Jul 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Alerta en el inmobiliario: el precio de la vivienda a punto de derrumbarse
> 
> 
> La evolución del sector inmobiliario empieza a alertar a los inversores. Y es que se prevén las primeras caídas de precios importantes.
> ...



Si crees que los políticos van a dejar que la burbuja inmobiliaria explote, es que has visto demasiadas películas de Chuck Norris.

Si nos tienen que soplar otros 100.000 millones a todos los españoles como en la anterior crisis para mantener los precios inflados, nos los soplarán sin pestañear.


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (26 Jul 2022)

bambum dijo:


> Las materias primas ya han sufrido una caída importante por bajada de la demanda y es lo mismo que pasará con la vivienda



Las materias primas han caido desde máximos, pero siguen estando más caras que hace 2 años. 

Deberian caer mucho más para darse el escenario que ustes dice. Construir actualmente es muy caro, por alto precio de materias primas y la energia


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (26 Jul 2022)

El FMI advierte de que la guerra y la inflación pueden descarrilar la economía mundial


La invasión rusa de Ucrania y las tensiones en los precios pueden causar un frenazo en seco de la economía mundial. Lo sabremos en uno o dos meses. La incertidumbre es tal que el...




www.elmundo.es





*"... En EEUU, el precio de la vivienda está cayendo en un número creciente de áreas urbanas..."*

Barbas, vecino, pelar...


----------



## DR TRUTH (26 Jul 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> Tienes noticias de las caidas de bienes raices?, gracias



los chinos estan haciendo un boicot hipotecario, no pagan las hipotecas por la crisis y bajada de precios, estan retirando el dinero de los bancos, se rumorea que el sector inmobiliario esta en quiebra, ha explotado la burbuja y es sistémico, no tardará en llegar


----------



## LangostaPaco (26 Jul 2022)

Baja el precio de la vivienda en todo el mundo menos en hezpaña, langostos power


----------



## greg_house (27 Jul 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Baja el precio de la vivienda en todo el mundo menos en hezpaña, langostos power



El puto asqueroso gobierno PSOE/PP hijos de puta!!!!!

No baja porque solo hacen que traer gentuza para que cope los alquileres o que compre (a costa del estado).


Pais de hijos de puta!!!!


Encima hay que aguantar a gente como la puta cerda de hacienda puteandonos con el tema de la compra venta de inmuebles!!!!

Hija de puta cerda asquerosa!!!!!


----------



## greg_house (27 Jul 2022)

Puto PSOE hijos de puta!!!!

Menos negros y mas politicas de acceso a vivienda HIJOS DE PUTA!!!!!!!!


----------



## greg_house (27 Jul 2022)

Aqui se mantiene el precio lo que sea necesario ya que estan todos los parasitos del pais viviendo de la puta vivienda.!

Puta España!!!!


Gente de la construccion=HIJOS DE PUTA!!!!


----------



## Sigpac (27 Jul 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> La subida de cuotas de la "comunidad bien" proceresca con solo calefacción central, portero pre-langosto, y portal Paco, en este escenario de inflación, se va a hacer insostenible para la gran mayoría de los herederos.
> 
> Antes siempre había algún heredero que quería sacar más dinero y hacia que pusieran un precio mayor y absurdo al pisazo grande y a reformar con buldozer. Ahora todos querrán desembarazarse del piso mue





LordEntrophy dijo:


> La subida de cuotas de la "comunidad bien" proceresca con solo calefacción central, portero pre-langosto, y portal Paco, en este escenario de inflación, se va a hacer insostenible para la gran mayoría de los herederos.
> 
> Antes siempre había algún heredero que quería sacar más dinero y hacia que pusieran un precio mayor y absurdo al pisazo grande y a reformar con buldozer. Ahora todos querrán desembarazarse del piso muerto cuanto antes.



Eso mismo puedo constatarlo en dos casos muy cercanos:

1. Piso céntrico a reformar vendido ligeramente por debajo del a precio de mercado (duró casi nada a la venta aunque no era un chollo) para poder pagar a Hacienda el impuesto de sucesiones.

2. Chalet en urbanización de lujo con cuotas de comunidad bestiales, vendido muy por debajo del precio que los herederos esperaban, podríamos decir la mitad prácticamente, ya que el edificio está para reformar completamente. Más de 5 años de cuotas e ibis hasta que han entrado en razón. Realmente han perdido mucho dinero, pero que den gracias de quitarse el muerto con la que viene encima.


----------



## greg_house (27 Jul 2022)

¿Y que hacemos? los culpables estan todos en el parlamento.


----------



## La Tabiques (27 Jul 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Si crees que los políticos van a dejar que la burbuja inmobiliaria explote, es que has visto demasiadas películas de Chuck Norris.
> 
> Si nos tienen que soplar otros 100.000 millones a todos los españoles como en la anterior crisis para mantener los precios inflados, nos los soplarán sin pestañear.



Jaja ya quebraron caja Segovia , Bankia , caja mar vamos todas las cajas , ya suben cuotas a autónomos que van a quebrar …. Con que van a parar la caída los políticos con sus sueldos propios? Con bajadas de sueldos. A funcis o jubilados ??? Verás cuando suban tipos y aumente la Mora inmobiliaria , como está vez si dejan tirados a los palilleros


----------



## LeeMarvin (27 Jul 2022)

Que se entiende por derrumbarse? Una bajada del 20%? Del 30%? Pq la inflación y la subida de tipos elimina a una parte de la demanda, pero aún queda gente que quiere y puede comprar. Y el vendedor puede que se lleve 40000 pavos menos de lo que esperaba, pero el comprador a crédito lo que se ahorra por ese lado, lo gasta en el préstamo.


----------



## KUTRONIO (27 Jul 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Ahora es muy buen momento para comprar.
> 
> Con esta inflación, dentro de 5 años la hipoteca se paga sola.



Si los sueldos están ligados a productividad NO


----------



## LangostaPaco (27 Jul 2022)

Si los autómonos no declaran todo lo que ganan ni por asomo


----------



## KUTRONIO (27 Jul 2022)

PEACE-PLEASE dijo:


> Las materias primas han caido desde máximos, pero siguen estando más caras que hace 2 años.
> 
> Deberian caer mucho más para darse el escenario que ustes dice. Construir actualmente es muy caro, por alto precio de materias primas y la energia



Elprimer coste de una vivienda es el suelo generalmente es el 60% de toda la obra. ¿Han subido tanto los sueldos en los últimos 20 años? Nada. Las materias primas algo ultimamente pero no son para nada la clave del precio de las casas


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (27 Jul 2022)

La Tabiques dijo:


> Jaja ya quebraron caja Segovia , Bankia , caja mar vamos todas las cajas , ya suben cuotas a autónomos que van a quebrar …. Con que van a parar la caída los políticos con sus sueldos propios? Con bajadas de sueldos. A funcis o jubilados ??? Verás cuando suban tipos y aumente la Mora inmobiliaria , como está vez si dejan tirados a los palilleros



Van a parar la caída con deuda, que pareces nueva, con deuda.

Y ya luego, cuando Europa decida que los niveles de endeudamiento son "insostenibles" para España, si eso; enviarán a los hombres de negro como en Grecia y entonces ya llegarán los recortes, quizás rebajen un 50% el sueldo a los funcionarios como en Grecia, reducir todas las partidas presupuestarias ( educación, sanidad, pensiones...), privatizar y vender todo lo vendible, etc, etc,etc...,pero la burbuja no se va a pinchar, a lo sumo una pequeña y corta "corrección" en los precios de la vivienda, como en la anterior crisis.


----------



## Avulense64 (27 Jul 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Conozco gente que trabaja en Sareb, y agencias inmobiliarias. Si la gente supiera el número de okupaciones y su aumento....
> 
> Esas cifras no las pueden dar oficiales, ..... pero saben que poca ley se puede hacer ante tal cantidad de gente sin posiblidades de pagar casa o alquiler.....



Así es ,o regulan precios de una puta vez y hacen VPO y si no, tendrán que hacer la vista gorda ante las okupaciones. Saben perfectamente que la peña no va a dormir en el banco de un parque habiendo miles de pisos vacíos.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (27 Jul 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Así es ,o regulan precios de una puta vez y hacen VPO y si no, tendrán que hacer la vista gorda ante las okupaciones. Saben perfectamente que la peña no va a dormir en el banco de un parque habiendo miles de pisos vacíos.



Joder pues ya podrían los okupas okupar todos esos pisos vacíos, pero no pocos van a dar por culo a propietarios.


----------



## Proto (27 Jul 2022)

La 'burbuja' de precios en la vivienda comienza a desinflarse


Algo va a cambiar en el mercado inmobiliario. El boom de precios de la vivienda que está experimentado la eurozona comenzará a desinflarse el próximo año. Seguirán subiendo, sí, pero de forma más moderada. En España los precios escalarán un 4,6% en 2022, pero se desacelerarán hasta el 4% en...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## un mundo feliz (27 Jul 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Van a parar la caída con deuda, que pareces nueva, con deuda.
> 
> Y ya luego, cuando Europa decida que los niveles de endeudamiento son "insostenibles" para España, si eso; enviarán a los hombres de negro como en Grecia y entonces ya llegarán los recortes, quizás rebajen un 50% el sueldo a los funcionarios como en Grecia, reducir todas las partidas presupuestarias ( educación, sanidad, pensiones...), privatizar y vender todo lo vendible, etc, etc,etc...,pero la burbuja no se va a pinchar, a lo sumo una pequeña y corta "corrección" en los precios de la vivienda, como en la anterior crisis.



La clave de esta crisis se resume en una palabra: inflación. Da igual que no haya recortes si el poder adquisitivo cae en picado y para comer tienes que destinar la mayor parte del salario. Si se contiene a finales de año se contendrán las caidas. De lo contrario, el tocho va a caer si o si.


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (27 Jul 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Elprimer coste de una vivienda es el suelo generalmente es el 60% de toda la obra. ¿Han subido tanto los sueldos en los últimos 20 años? Nada. Las materias primas algo ultimamente pero no son para nada la clave del precio de las casas



Me temo que no. El mayor coste de la vivienda generalmente es la construccion, seguido del suelo.

Eso de que el suelo es el 60% del valor de la vivienda quizas en la Milla de Oro de Marbella. Pero generalmente es mucho menos. Depende del sitio, pero se podria tomar una media del 30% del precio.

La materia prima (como el resto de factores) es importante en el precio de la vivienda. Todo suma.

La situación es muy distinta a 2008. En el crack inmobiliario de 2008 habia mucha vivienda nueva sin vender. Ahora no pasa eso porque no hay tanto stock. Puede derrumarse la economia, pero es dificil ver promociones de vivienda nueva sin vender.

Ahora lo que podria pasar, dado el empeoramiento de la economia, es que hubiese mucha vivienda de segunda mano a la venta sin vender. Eso sí que podria pasar.
Tambien podrian dispararse las ejecuciones hipotecarias por impago


----------



## Barrunto (27 Jul 2022)

¿Pero esta vez de verdad?


----------



## Waterman (27 Jul 2022)

La vivienda usada no esta subiendo para nada al nivel de la inflación. Al menos a nivel global, luego hay zonas y zonas, en unas sube y en otras baja. Si os fijais en la epoca del Covid empezo una tendencia descendente cuando la gente vio las orejas al lobo, cuando las vuelva a ver este invierno lo normal es volver a la tendencia descendente. Y es que con el panorama de sueldos, en especial de la juventud y con la piramide poblacional que tenemos los precios actuales de muchas zonas no se sostienen.

La vivienda nueva va a tener mucha demanda, pero vivienda usada va a sobrar a patadas y los precios deberian bajar.



https://www.idealista.com/sala-de-prensa/informes-precio-vivienda/


----------



## KUTRONIO (27 Jul 2022)

PEACE-PLEASE dijo:


> Me temo que no. El mayor coste de la vivienda generalmente es la construccion, seguido del suelo.
> 
> Eso de que el suelo es el 60% del valor de la vivienda quizas en la Milla de Oro de Marbella. Pero generalmente es mucho menos. Depende del sitio, pero se podria tomar una media del 30% del precio.
> 
> ...




Lo del 60% lo oi muchas veces la verdad pero ya que estas otra que se decía es que el constructor necesitaba tener vendido el 60% de la obra para que el banco le finaciara el 40%. En los buenos años de la burbuja eso se suavió pasando a ser solo el 40% vendido y 60% financiado incluso en los momentos brutale se llegó a financiar el 100% ¿Es cierto?


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (28 Jul 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> pero ya que estas otra que se decía es que el constructor necesitaba tener vendido el 60% de la obra para que el banco le finaciara el 40%. En los buenos años de la burbuja eso se suavió pasando a ser solo el 40% vendido y 60% financiado incluso en los momentos brutale se llegó a financiar el 100% ¿Es cierto?



Esto sinceramente lo desconozco. Yo creo que en los años buenos se financiaba el 80% del valor de venta de las viviendas (que coincidia con la tasacion). Ahora quizas el 70%.

Pero desconozco el porcentaje de preventas necesario para que el banco te de el prestamo promotor. Depende de muchas cosas, entre ellas la solvencia del promotor.


----------



## DR TRUTH (29 Jul 2022)

DR TRUTH dijo:


> es muy curioso que nadie esta hablando de lo que esta pasando en China, donde en algunas regiones los bienes raíces han caído un 70%, la gente esta dejando de pagar las hipotecas, estan sacando el dinero de los bancos y con los tanques en la calle, al borde de una revolución porque para los chinos la vivienda es el ahorro de toda la familia. Y si nadie dice nada es que no quieren levantar la liebre porque es lo que se nos viene.



ya salio en los mass mierda, como siempre vamos por delante...
hay estimaciones de una bajada del 12% anual de los bienes raíces en España hasta 2.025, lo que supondría un -36% en tres años








China se asusta ante la rebelión de los hipotecados y sale al rescate de un inmobiliario a punto de implosionar


Parecía difícil que la tenebrosa situación del sector inmobiliario chino fuera a peor, pero así está sucediendo. A unos asfixiados y endeudados promotores inmobiliarios se les ha echado encima otro problema: unos descontentos hipotecados que se han alzado en rebelión en todo el país negándose a...



www.eleconomista.es


----------

